# 3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions and Links



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions and Links*










This Corrado R36 build thread is intended to be a resource for those wanting to do 3.6 VR6 swap. Let me first say that my car has gone through a lot configurations since I first started it in 2016. There are a LOT of different combinations of parts that work well together. My thread might be confusing as to what the best path forward is for you. Read all of it and if it seems confusing ask questions and I'll try to shed some light on it. 

I would like help with questions that pertains to 3.6 swaps as well as compile links to other resources that help with the 3.6 knowledge. I did something similar for the TDIClub when I was doing my 1st TDI swap and it has been fairly helpful to the VW community for those that want to do TDI swaps to the point where TDI swaps are now fairly common place. I think with a common pool of 3.6 FSI knowledge this swap will become the new why not swap. in 2016 this swap was a little beyond most people's knowledge level.

*Potential USA 3.6 VR6 Donors*
Touareg 2007+
Passat 2006+
CC 2009-2017
Porsche Cayenne 2006+
Audi Q7 2007-2010
Atlas 2018+

*Swap Links*
_(please assist with the knowledge gathering, PM me or post up and I'll add it. If you find a broken link let me know and I'll fix it.)_
To see pictures in old threads use Google chrome as a browser and apply the embedded photo fix and the photobucket hotlink fix. The fixes to view old photobucket pics are here
ERD's 3.6L 6 speed Corrado build 366C project
Nathan at Autotech's Mk2 12V VR6 swap to 3.6
choobs' corrado 3.6 build
Torsten's friend’s car I found it interesting to see how the upper radiator hose was done
Mk4 R32 to 3.6
Corrado 3.6 swap
3.6L 20AE MK4
Need_A_VR6's Port Injection Project (says its the last project)
Sean (fourthchirpin)'s Mk3 VR evolution to 3.6
Not a swap but a Turbo 3.6 CC Link: 2009 VW CC 3.6L V6 + GT35R turbo?

*Information Links*
It should be noted that the Facebook page "VW 2.8 | 3.2 | 3.6 VR6 Performance Group" is useful.
Thread on installing a porsche intake manifold into swap Mk3 & Corrados: Porsche Intake manifold
Tach signal discussion
Link for looking up VW/Audi/Porsche Part numbers up: Volkswagen Parts catalog - ETKA Online, Volkswagen EUROPA, original Catalog Volkswagen EUROPA or Search for parts. Buying auto parts around the world. Auto parts catalogs.
MK3 2L/1.9L Sanden AC compressor specs
Mk3/Rado VR6 Sanden AC Compressor Specs
jddaigle's B6 3.6 & 4motion Resource Thread

*Technical Guides and Manuals*
Self Study Program for VR6 FSI Engines
2006 Passat Reference Specification Book (torque specs)
2007-2008 Passat Reference Specification Book (torque specs)
2009-2010 CC Quick Reference Specification Book (torque specs)
2011-2012 CC Quick Reference Specification Book (torque specs)
2007-2010 Touareg Quick Reference Specification Book (torque specs)
How to remove the 2piece intake manifold
How to remove the 1piece intake manifold
Corrado manual but I tell you I prefer having a paper copy, I own 3 its like my mice and men book.

*Wiring Schematics*
2006 BLV Passat till May 2006
2006 BLV Passat After May 2006
2006-2008 Touareg BHL/BHK from March 2006
2008 Touareg BHL/BHKfrom 2008
2010 CC BLV/BWS from May 2008
2010 Touareg CGRA/CMTA From June 2010
2011 Passat CDVB from Jan 2011

How to read wiring diagrams video:





*Corrado Swap Pinout Spreadsheet comparing Passat and Touareg Wiring*
This is the true blueprint for the swap's wiring harness and should also apply to MK3 and MK2 swaps.
2006 Passat and Touareg Wiring comparison of Pinouts and Pedals

*Part sources*
VW Tyco pin part numbers: "Official" TE Connectivity connectors <-> VW repair wire listing thread
3.6 VR6 downpipe for MK2/MK3/MK4/B3/B4/Corrado FWD swaps: 850fab Downpipe his welding is art
3.6 Manifold Flanges, MAF Intake Pipes and other cool parts: SwoopsBUILT
swap parts and more:
S&P Automotive
Eurowise - Audi Service, BMW Service, Volkswagen Service, Mercedes Service, Porsche Service
I can’t recommend fabless manufacturing as my customer service experience was horrible after I broke one of their axles and I’ve heard from countless others who have had similar bad experiences after buying their axles, control arms or cross members and had failures. 
Techtonics Tuning, VW and Audi Performance Tuning and Repair Parts
42 Draft Designs
and dozens upon dozens more, its easier if you ask where to get something than to list all part suppliers.










*Parts necessary for the Corrado swap as I’ve done it at some point (its changed a lot over the the past 5 years)
Engine Parts*
-Passat BLV Engine & Harnesses
-2007 Touareg BHK ECU (I used this so I could use a mk4 gas pedal which is easier to install and looks more OEM)
-Passat intake fuel pump and control module (people have used regular fuel pumps and a relay)
-Mk3/SLC rear motor mount bracket
-Fluidampr crank pulley (I initially test fitted a touareg block and the crank pulley was HUGE, it hit the frame rail. The Passat BLV pulley is smaller and should fit the corrado)
-S&P tuning drive by wire pedal bracket for the mk4 gas pedal: Mk2 Corrado or Passat DBW adapter
-mk4 gasser gas pedal

*Wiring Harness*

Off the shelf wiring harness in 2-52 weeks:
-For those that don't want to save the $750-$1,000 you can have one of these tuners build it for you:
--- Wiring Harness Services
--- Eurokraft Performance
--- Specializing in European Service, Performance and Fabrication
--- TDC Shop
--- https://stancedubs.bigcartel.com/product/fsi-swap-harness-for-mk2-3-4-chassis

For those that want to run Standalone
Paul (Need_A_VR6) contact Paul at his site: KPTuned.com he has recently run a 11.638 in the 1/4 with his 3.6 Corrado on his tuning. He is in the process of having intake manifolds made and cams ground for the 3.6

For those that want to build your own harness
-I made my harness I used the wiring diagrams from the corrado manual, Passat and touareg as well as one of the pinout sheets that I've taken substantially updated. (linked above) Wiring is not easy and you might not like where the harness makers install everything or the amount of wire they supply. Hence why I made mine. You will save a lot of frustrations by buying it, but when things don't work you have zero luck in trouble shooting it by not going through the learning curve of how things work together.
-2 CE2 add on relay sockets
-6 CE2 add on fuse sockets
-Mk4 Beetle OBD2 diagnostic port and bracket there was an OBD1 plug in 1994 corrados and if you wanted to be an anal corrado guy you could go that route. I didn't because I didn't know about it when I installed my OBD back in 2008.
-3M Friction Tape p/n: 3407NA
-A bunch of TE terminals in various sizes
-A lot of heat shrink tubing with glue on the inside

*Accessory Bracket*








-MK4 24V VR6 accessory bracket
-3.6 accessory belt tensioner pulley
-MK4 24V VR6 belt tensioner
-MK4 24V VR6 Power steering pump (I've been told a 12V PS pump and pulley will work)
-Mk3/SLC VR6 AC compressor
-3.6 Passat Alternator 140amps

*Oil Filter Flange*








-Passat BLV is the same as the other transverse 24V oil filter flanges
-I had two ports welded on
-I also used G60 brass oil pressure fitting that’s found on the head for the super charger oil feed line. I think the Vr6 corrado also has these too.

*Pie-Cut Front Motor Mount Bracket*








-Steps to make a pie cut front motor mount bracket
-Could have used the 12V VR6 oil cooler but it was still a tight fit
-Will require a shorter starter bolt as found here

*Coolant hoses*








-Front end hoses
-lower radiator hose is a combo of a G60 lower radiator hose, VW t fitting with temp sensor Flange part number 1c0121619C and the Passat blv lower rad hose
-upper is the Passat blv lower rad hose, comes with the lower hose and a custom SS pipe I fabbed up.
-the heater core hoses are the same heatercore hose from a mk3 that runs from the side of a 2L Head to the HC. I cut them down.
-the coolant bottle hose is from a mk3 tdi.
-I replaced the BLV’s coolant temp sensor with a mk3 TDI temp sensor part number 357919501A to support the ECU and cluster from one port.
-I used a MK3/SLC Electric Coolant pump

*Transmission*
-I used a CDM VR6 02A from a corrado with a Tdi 5th and Peloquin lsd
-southbend stage 3 daily clutch after having a stage 3 clutchnet issue and a stock Sachs failure.
-stock 12V VR6 flywheel with ARP Flywheel Bolts
-I used a mk4 02J starter because I like the bendix and how it doesn't go into the bell housing.
-Dieselgeek Sigma 5 02J short shifter
-Polo 02J Shifter

*Exhaust*









****also note that I don’t have any connection with 850Fab or Fabless manufacturing other than I paid to have him weld my downpipe and he then made a jig from it. I bought a fabless centering kit and their axles broke after a month of use. I don’t make a cent off the sales of that part or any other parts sold by other 3.6 swap part sellers.

Throughout my swap I had to test fit, re-engineer parts and then start over to get my car running to the point where I could rack up lots of joyful miles. 

-3” Downpipe back with a cat, resonator and Borla muffler.
-I used a 3” Stainless Techtonics Over the axle pipe, call them up to order it.

*Intake*








-Started with a Swoops built hidden MAF
-had it modified to have a custom 5" velocity stack
-K&N filter
-83mm


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

*In the end I ended up using the stock 3.6 manifold*

For my Corrado swap I thought about using 2.8 24V manifolds or 2004 R32 manifolds (there are probably a bunch of other donors) that point straight down so I could use a TT downpipe with a single outlet. 

Here are the different manifolds 

Non-FSI:









3.6:









*In the end I ended up using the stock 3.6 manifold*


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Alternator Watercooling?*

Do all 3.6 motors have watercooled alternators like the touareg motor I picked up the other day?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

From what I remember the non fsi engine manifolds have a different bolt pattern and are not a direct fit. At the very least you will have to redrill. 

The Passat blv accy bracket works nicely with the older alt. I had some clearance issues with the short runner so I am running a 2.8 24v tensioner on the head and cut the one on the accy bracket off.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

No. The alternators are non watercooled. Quick vid of mine from B6 (scavanged from a bit). 
https://vimeo.com/173387630



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Good to know about the water cooled alternator. I was asking mainly because the Touareg block I have has the port in the block and coolant pipe. 

The accessory bracket I have from the Touareg has a power steering mount but unfortunately doesn't allow for the Corrado AC compressor to be mounted. I'm going to take a look at the Touareg compressor and its fittings before I seek out a 24V 2.8 bracket. 

I'm currently trying to decide on what oil filter setup I might use too. I have a nice remote setup installed in my car so I'm leaning towards the 034 flange. 
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160705/50d510ae4fcbc33a37a3658ad528f1e6.png

I just wish the ports were 10x1.00 for the oil sensors.

* I ended up using a stock 24V Oil filter flange assembly with extra ports welded on.*


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nothing wrong with the stock filter setup no huge advantage to remote other than cheap ford filters.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Great idea for a thread, most swap posts here start with someone asking a question, someone else posting an unsourced photo of some amazing swap, and then the whole thread going dead. Hope this one keeps going!

I maintain a 3.6/4motion-specific info thread in the B6 forum. No swap-specific info but it might be useful:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6886285-B6-3-6-amp-4motion-Resource-Thread


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Here is a link I have been using to look up part numbers: www.7zap.com

I haven't torn apart my core long block yet but I can't find the part number for the valve guides. Has anybody ever replaced these yet? Thanks


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No, they are so long I have never seen one out of spec for runout.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Wouldn't the guides be the same as the 3.2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

nater said:


> Wouldn't the guides be the same as the 3.2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably it looks like they use the same valves.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Need someone to do an ETKA dump so I don't have to txt Nate for part numbers off his Passat. :wave:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Need someone to do an ETKA dump so I don't have to txt Nate for part numbers off his Passat. :wave:


What now, Paul? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The crank pulley was right on the frame rail but it's the Touareg crank pulley. I have one that's thinner on the way from fluidamper.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

subscribed. I'm doing a 3.6 swap as well. In for sharing information. :thumbup:


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

Im doing a 3.6 into a 2004 GTi VR6

Donor was a 2006 passat 
So far I have 

Motor
ecu with harness
Gas Pedal
FCM
Mk5 GTi fuel filter
Passat body harness to hack up for plug and play setup using a spare MK4 harness

Its a straightforward swap if you have common sense and some literature. Have your tuner code out **** you don't need and its a breeze. Good luck to y'all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I brought home a running swap with a bad rear diff today and after doing a couple do swaps I'm certain this shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been meaning to finish up my thread with the swap info. The wiring was surprisingly easy. 

I think there was about 12 wires that went from the chassis harness to the engine harness. Still toying around with the wiring diagram since a lot of changes were made on the day we fired it up.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

Good job. Did you end up using aftermarket cruise control?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I haven't got it wired in anymore, I'm still tidying up the swap. It looked promising to make the stock pedal work, but it kept getting EPC lights. I ended up using a brand new MK7 pedal flawlessly. Bolts to the firewall relatively well.










I sent the ECU away to get a couple phantom check engine lights removed, so once it's back I'll tinker with it more. I ended up needing a new fuel pump because the stock one was causing lots of hesitations.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

Did you use the fcpm modulu to pulsate the stock pump? So the mk7 has a upside down pedal? Might have to look into that since the passat one is huge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Fugee said:


> Did you use the fcpm modulu to pulsate the stock pump? So the mk7 has a upside down pedal? Might have to look into that since the passat one is huge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did use the FPCM. I also retained the stock Fuel Pump Relay. 


The MK7 mounts a lot lower than the the MK4 pedal, but it avoid slicing up the floor. Looks like MK4 pedal covers will fit on with no issue as well.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

dorkage said:


> I did use the FPCM. I also retained the stock Fuel Pump Relay.
> 
> 
> The MK7 mounts a lot lower than the the MK4 pedal, but it avoid slicing up the floor. Looks like MK4 pedal covers will fit on with no issue as well.


Was it a direct swap or did you need to use the mk7 plug? Also did have the same values as the b6 Passat pedal ft the ecu or did it take custom coding? 

Thanks


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

G60ING said:


> Was it a direct swap or did you need to use the mk7 plug? Also did have the same values as the b6 Passat pedal ft the ecu or did it take custom coding?
> 
> Thanks


MK7 pedal (any pedal works, I tested with a TDI pedal) works with the MED9.1. The B6 pedal gave codes in my brother MK7 TDI. I just ran basic settings for all the pedal related things and I haven't had an issue. The plug looks different, but you can plug the B6 accelerator plug into the jack on the MK7 accelerator.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Here is a picture of where the 02a front motor mount needs a spacer/washers for the bracket.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

If you do it that way you need to use the cooler off of a 2.8


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Yeah that's what I been reading. I have a couple different coolers from my TDIs and a Passat B5 V6 so I'm not too worried about it. I just need to get my 12V put back together so I can focus on yanking the 3.6 from my donor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I found some clearance for the frame rail on my 3.6 swap. My Touareg crank pulley wouldn't fit without massaging the frame rail. This crank pulley fits better than the stock 12v pulley on my SLC. Thanks Issam for the fluidamper


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

sub'd - have been toying with doing this on my car. It has a full wire in VEMS ecu for the 24v, I believe putting a 3.6 in would be a simple plug and play swap. The only issue I have heard of would be the fueling/intake manifold...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The intake manifold is a huuge hurdle.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I believe someone was making a short runner intake that had the injector bugs welded onto it. Would then just need an r32 fuel rail and whatever your choice of TB would be to make it work. Did Ramon Period do this? Or maybe one of the fab shops that are popular on Instagram maybe posted it... i'd have to dig through and find out.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I had one made and there are a few others out there. Getting a good intake flange is a start. I had two made trashed them both and got my own done.


----------



## natedog01nse (Dec 30, 2002)

For all of you guys doing then 3.6 swap, do your motors have the vacuum pump on the back of the head? If so, where does that thing plumb to? If you have a pic, that would be great.

TIA


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I believe mine is shoved into the brake booster and runs the intake manifold flap.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

natedog01nse said:


> For all of you guys doing then 3.6 swap, do your motors have the vacuum pump on the back of the head? If so, where does that thing plumb to? If you have a pic, that would be great.
> 
> TIA


I'll take a look at my donor tomorrow


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*



natedog01nse said:


> For all of you guys doing then 3.6 swap, do your motors have the vacuum pump on the back of the head? If so, where does that thing plumb to? If you have a pic, that would be great.
> 
> TIA


There isn't a vacuum pump but the check valve is on the intake by the firewall.

The foil shielded line is for the booster


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

AFAIK longitudinally-mounted engines (Touareg, Q7, Cayenne) got a mechanical pump. Transverse got electronic.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Not sure that is true, I think its possibly by year. My 06s didn't have one but my 08 CC motor did.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Here is a better picture of the back side of a 2007 Passat motors used by ERD in his Corrado project: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3575469-3.6L-6-speed-Corrado-build-366C-project


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Removing the entire harness in one piece requires you to access the correct firewall hole:


----------



## natedog01nse (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for checking into the vacuum pump stuff. After a lot of google searching and picture comparison and time at the dealer, I figured it all out.

As was mentioned, it is indeed dependent upon the MY of the motor. My Q7 motor was manufactured in Sept 2006 and it had an electric Brake Vacuum Booster Pump. The replacement motor that I ended up installing was also from a 2007 Q7, but with a later manufacture date and it has the mechanical Brake Vacuum Booster Pump. The electrical one was mounted up by my air box, but the mechanical one is mounted on the back of the cylinder head.

I figured out all of the plumbing for the vacuum lines, but and still running through the electronics with VCDS as I have few open circuits...even though I got the entire wiring harness with my replacement engine...

If you want pictures, I'll see what I can get posted.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The guides look good:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

^ are you going to do the chains and guides since you're in there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I can't see any reason to, the guides look good. 103k miles but no wear


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

G60ING said:


> I can't see any reason to, the guides look good. 103k miles but no wear


I'm debating this myself. My motor has similar mileage. Let's hope my guides look just as good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Oh my. You're right there. Do them!!! Soooo much work to do over. Start fresh!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

With the condition being so good I'm going to hold off, taking a transmission or whole engine out of a fwd Corrado is easy. Besides there are a dozen more obstacles between now and the car being on the road. I'll save my money and time for those or worst case save the money from being thrown down the hole if the project never runs.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

If it were an awd Passat or CC I wouldn't think twice and would do them. That transmission is HEAVY and a PITA to remove when on an engine hoist let alone in the car.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

In those pics it looks like the trans is out. It's not much money to just replace the guides and tensioners. Leave the chains. It's easy, and you don't even need to remove the chains to do it. When I bought my tensioners they were maybe ~$50 or so. 
Ye of little faith, you're worried about your project not running. Let's be positive here.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

With my 12v's I think I used the same guide set on four different engines. Maybe I can hit more with the 3.6...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Maybe the op should read my thread where it shows that vertical guide/rail completely disintegrated, chain cutting halfway through the steel bolt holding it in...ugh. I'm partial (now) to fixing before they start making noise.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I've read your threads. I've got a long road before enough wear will be put on these guides to even worry about it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nater, I would have run those chains... till death.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Nater, I would have run those chains... till death.


I did. It was basically death. That's why you've now got that engine!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Did you give me all the pieces, because if you did I will re-use some of it.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Did you give me all the pieces, because if you did I will re-use some of it.


I will sweep the rest up and put it in a baggie for you. The rest of the guide was stuck in the oil strainer.


----------



## V_SWAGN_VRSiX (Nov 16, 2012)

For the guides check how bad the track wear is on the guide. Opened mine up and I had a cracked guide which was obvious but didn't think much of the others until I saw how deep the tracks were(chains sliding on them) $240 for the whole kit. Chains rarely ever snap just the guides is the cheaper way.


----------



## V_SWAGN_VRSiX (Nov 16, 2012)

Question fellas, can the 3.2 forged crank be swapped into the 3.6? or is there a Forged Crank in the newer motors(2010+), which I was hearing rumor of...


----------



## mattgreeneva (Apr 5, 2006)

Found it... 

Ill be buying a 3.6 today or tomorrow and joining in on the fun.


----------



## pinoyradovr6 (Aug 28, 2016)

Subscribed


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The 3.2 crank needs to have the journals ground to fit. Not simple.


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

1broknrado said:


> I believe someone was making a short runner intake that had the injector bugs welded onto it. Would then just need an r32 fuel rail and whatever your choice of TB would be to make it work. Did Ramon Period do this? Or maybe one of the fab shops that are popular on Instagram maybe posted it... i'd have to dig through and find out.


HEP made some flanges and has an intake available for the mk4. Would take a car to make something work for another platform.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Where are most mounting the ECU on their swaps? Its so large that I'm thinking I'll mount it in the cabin under the dash.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

G60ING said:


> Where are most mounting the ECU on their swaps? Its so large that I'm thinking I'll mount it in the cabin under the dash.


Mine fit in the stock MK4 location.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

V_SWAGN_VRSiX said:


> Question fellas, can the 3.2 forged crank be swapped into the 3.6? or is there a Forged Crank in the newer motors(2010+), which I was hearing rumor of...





need_a_VR6 said:


> The 3.2 crank needs to have the journals ground to fit. Not simple.


This is the first I've heard about the crank being cast rather than forged. Who confirmed this?


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

dorkage said:


> This is the first I've heard about the crank being cast rather than forged. Who confirmed this?


VW did :laugh:

It's on page 17, "The Crankshaft":

http://sandbox.enjoybeing.net/veedub/vw_vr6_self_study.pdf

Interestingly enough the connecting rods aren't cast or forged, they're milled.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

dorkage said:


> Mine fit in the stock MK4 location.


Thanks but the question was more for the mk3/Mk2/Corrado people as our cowl area is smaller. I could mount it up there if I deleted the wipers. I think I'll just put it up under the dash.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

jddaigle said:


> VW did :laugh:
> 
> It's on page 17, "The Crankshaft":
> 
> ...


I saw that and hoped it was a misprint. Weird that they would switch over to a cast crank over the forged ones they were using for 20 years.

Realistically, this won't affect us non boosted users, right?




G60ING said:


> Thanks but the question was more for the mk3/Mk2/Corrado people as our cowl area is smaller. I could mount it up there if I deleted the wipers. I think I'll just put it up under the dash.


Does the MK3 mount the stock ECU in the cowling? If so then maybe a MK4 ME7/EDC15 bracket can be used to hold the ECU in that location. It has to be smaller than the stock MK3 ECUs. Those things look massive.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*



dorkage said:


> ...Does the MK3 mount the stock ECU in the cowling? If so then maybe a MK4 ME7/EDC15 bracket can be used to hold the ECU in that location. It has to be smaller than the stock MK3 ECUs. Those things look massive.


The B6 ecu is a bulky square that doesn't fit nicely in the Corrado's cowl unless its over the fresh air inlet or where the wiper motor sits. The older bulky ECUs were rectangular which allowed them to fit nicely. The Mk4 ECU I mounted in my ALH TDI swap fit great in the raintray because it was a smaller rectangle.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Cast crank depends on the power level. Around 1k it might. The r36 (bws) has a forged crank. I still have not seen an na crank thats forged. I have a bum r32 crank I am making work.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Cast crank depends on the power level. Around 1k it might. The r36 (bws) has a forged crank. I still have not seen an na crank thats forged. I have a bum r32 crank I am making work.


After reading about the cast crank I found a site that listed the different parts between the BLV and BWS.

http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?256582-VW-R36-Engines-Hardware-differences

It looks like the BWS crank is the same part number as the 2009+ 3.6s in NA.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6985332-Etka-Help&p=85699159&viewfull=1

So I don't know what's what regarding these cranks.

Knowing VW they could have the same part number for the different cranks. Like the crank Pulley on the ALH. They changed it to PD style in 2003.5 without changing the part number.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

For those following the swap details, I will be using a MK4 VR power steering pump for the serp belt setup. 

I haven't finished the belt setup but I may have figured out a way to avoid cutting the alternator and fuel injector plug. Once I have a belt mounted I'll disclose the details.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

G60ING said:


> For those following the swap details, I will be using a MK4 VR power steering pump for the serp belt setup.
> 
> I haven't finished the belt setup but I may have figured out a way to avoid cutting the alternator and fuel injector plug. Once I have a belt mounted I'll disclose the details.


I spaced the acc bracket out and made a hole in the alternator. There is really not much that can be done to avoid it.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

G60ING said:


> For those following the swap details, I will be using a MK4 VR power steering pump for the serp belt setup.


12v or 24v? Which acc. bracket are you going to run?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I'm using the mk4 24V accessory bracket, the mk4 VR ps pump & pulley, mk3 aba a/c compressor and maybe the 3.6 alternator. The 3.6 alternator's pulley doesn't look like it's in alignment (half a rib off) but I haven't received my tensioner yet so when I have all pulleys installed I'll play with getting them in alignment.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Why not use an earlier alt? Pretty sure they are smaller. I have a 70a that is about 1" smaller dia then the 12v/24v's 120 and there is a 90a version also that sized in between. May help with fitment. 

I am using a 3.6 bracket with the tensioner removed, 24v on head tensioner and 24v alt pulley and it all lines up.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

90amp still hits. 120amp and 140amp are roughly the same size. No reason to not use one of those and cut one rib off. 

I made a huge hole (around loonie sized) and only ended up needed a hole about 1/4 the size with the ACC bracket spaced out about 3/8".

I used 24V acc bracket since I wanted to keep PS and AC.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The 140 amp 3.6 fits better than my mk3 TDI 120amp. I think I can get the ribs to align with probably 30 minutes work. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I just noticed that this Touareg timing cover needs a little clearance for for the 02a bell housing.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

What year motor? My 06 cleared fine.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

The timing cover is the same part number as the 24V MPI motors. Is there any clearance issue with those engines and 02As?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*










This is a shot of what had to be removed. After this picture I still had a little bit of the corner to remove.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

dorkage said:


> The timing cover is the same part number as the 24V MPI motors. Is there any clearance issue with those engines and 02As?


No I had a 3.2L BAA code Touareg engine in my Mk3 with no mods to the timing cover as well. My 3.6 is an 06 Passat motor and no issues.

Frank's above is from a Touareg, which could have a different timing cover.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

It's a BKH Touareg 3.6 I thinks from 2006.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> This thread is intended to be a resources for those wanting to do 3.6 VR6 swaps. I would like to limit this thread to questions that pertains to swaps as well as links to other resources that help with the 3.6 knowledge. I did something similar for the TDIClub when I was doing my 1st TDI swap and it has been fairly help to the VW community for those that want to do TDI swaps to the point where tdi swaps are now fairly common place. I think with a common pool of 3.6 FSI knowledge this swap will become the new why not swap. Right now its a little beyond mosts knowledge level.
> 
> *Information Links*
> Porsche Intake manifold
> ...


The link for the wiring diagrahm isn't working. "access to doc was denied"


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

turboit said:


> The link for the wiring diagrahm isn't working. "access to doc was denied"


 I updated the links and here they are:


Wiring Pinout in Excel

Self Study Program for VR6 FSI Engines

Wiring Diagrams for BLV 3.6


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Awesome. great info! 

I'll be doing this swap as well in my "93 Corrado. Motor, ecu, harnesses, maf, airbox. pedal. I'll need to get a few more things. to complete the swap.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

turboit said:


> Awesome. great info!
> 
> I'll be doing this swap as well in my "93 Corrado. Motor, ecu, harnesses, maf, airbox. pedal. I'll need to get a few more things. to complete the swap.


Keep a detailed log of everything! I'm wanting to do this more and more in my 90 corrado!

And make a build thread


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I've started my downpipe, I'm hoping to end up with something like needavr6's 









Here is where I started: 









Building a downpipe with no welder in the garage is no easy feat. 

























One step at a time:


























After many trips back and forth to the welder who was over an hour away:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I finished my belt setup. 

After cutting the bracket as pictured (borrowed picture)









I spaced out the bracket with 2 exhaust manifold washers. Each washer is about 3mm thick. This required a longer belt which isn't an option so I used the 3.6 donor's serp belt tensioner pulley on the 2.8 24V belt tensioner. The 3.6 belt tensioner pulley is 60mm and vs the 2.8 which is 68mm. 

I also used the 2.8 24V ps pump and belt. The ac compressor will be a standard mk3/Corrado VR6 but for mockup I'm using a mk3 Tdi compressor.

Initially I didn't cut the alternator but when I was grabbing the pictures I realized the injector plug is rubbing right up against the alternator so I cut the rib.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Building a downpipe with no welder in the garage is no easy feat.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> Building a downpipe with no welder in the garage is no easy feat.


hey its progress!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

One step at a time:


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Coming along nicely! looks good!


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

looks great man! Don't sell yourself short on that


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

1broknrado said:


> looks great man! Don't sell yourself short on that


Thanks, here is what I'm taking to the welder tomorrow to get tacked together. I'll bring it home to confirm the alignment and then take it back for the final welds.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Other than the size it looks oddly familiar.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Other than the size it looks oddly familiar.


Like a 12v downpipe?

I tried mine, didn't fit. Couldn't believe how much bigger the FSI manifolds are.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*



need_a_VR6 said:


> Other than the size it looks oddly familiar.


It's a little shorter than yours. Also I had to use an extra bend on each runner make the fitment work. 

If anybody is interested in buying one of these downpipes jump over to the 3.6 fb page. My welder is trying to gauge interest to see if he should invest his time in making a jig and selling them.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/662653663856893/permalink/1084148581707397/


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Yeah you have that extra little jog in there. Mine may be longer as I don't have an exhaust to attach to.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> It's a little shorter than yours. Also I had to use an extra bend on each runner make the fitment work.
> 
> If anybody is interested in buying one of these downpipes jump over to the 3.6 fb page. My welder is trying to gauge interest to see if he should invest his time in making a jig and selling them.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/662653663856893/permalink/1084148581707397/


Good deal!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I found a picture of a the pie cut bracket:










Here is a picture of a 12V VR6 oil cooler with the stock uncut bracket, the fit is tighter than I would prefer so decided to cut mine for some extra clearance and use the larger 3.6 oil cooler. 

















I also think I'm going to add an extra bung to the oil filter flange. Taking it from an aba flange. 


















This is what was done on Laslo and ERD's:









The top of the filter area has a pocket that is easier to access than the flat spot.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I plan to add a plate at the bottom cut line and add two gussets.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Probably overkill but I after all the broken G60 brackets I've seen with less than 200whp I'd rather do it once and be done.










Due to the pie cut motormount bracket I had to make a new starter bolt. The one on the bottom is the AAA starter bolt it's a 10x1.5 thread. The middle one is 12x1.75. I took a bolt like the middle one, put it in a drill and took it to a bench grinder to turn it down to the diameter of the 10x1.5 threads and then threaded and shortened it. 

I believe a Mk3 Starter Bolt: N 90549301 will also work but I haven't ordered one to confirm. Its $5 but I keep forgetting to include it in a order.










Some bolt help:

















I ended using the mk3 aba starter bolt:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

great job on the mount! I'm debating on whether to use the existing one on my 12v or go this route. I figured they put a bigger unit on the 3.6 for a reason, so it maybe worth the hassle to do modify the mount.

That downpipe though! I sincerely hope your welder decides to do a run on these


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Looks like he will, he just has to fab up the jig. I would modify the bracket no matter what, it's really close to the 12V cooler. The bonus is you get to use the larger cooler too.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> Looks like he will, he just has to fab up the jig.


Thats awesome news!



> I would modify the bracket no matter what, it's really close to the 12V cooler. The bonus is you get to use the larger cooler too.


good to know. I have even more incentive to do it now. Thanks!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Just make certain you let Blake at 850fabricationllc know you want a downpipe. This is his deal. I just provided the template to copy.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Here you go folks, put up or shut up time for downpipes. $700 and contact Blake at his FB welding page: 

850Fabrication LLC 

https://www.facebook.com/850Fabrication/










This isn't my deal I'm just letting you all know there is somebody offering a product mk2/mk3/Corrado 3.6 swaps. I don't know Blake other then he has done a great job welding for me. Seems like an honest person.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Those who are doing the swap may want to hop on this deal! Especially during the slow season :thumbup:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*



















Now to reassemble the transmission


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Well I had been trying to figure out how I would run all the oil sensors:
-mfa oil temp
-aftermarket VDO oil pressure 
-engine's oil pressure
-Corrado cluster's oil pressure sensors. I could use the vdo sensor's dummy light hookup for one.

I decided to add an extra two bungs to the oil filter flange. Taking them from an aba flange. 


















Something similar was done on Laslo and ERD's:









The top of the filter area has a pocket that is easier to access than the flat spot.

I really only needed one but it I figured do it now and be done with it. 

The welds aren't pretty because I didn't have a media blaster to clean the material and because it was a tight fit. I hope they don't leak🤞


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Decided to pull the old engine harness, easier said than done...


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> Decided to pull the old engine harness, easier said than done...


so not looking forward to this.. although I have a co-worker who is willing to help out with the messy part.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

So the S&P bracket and pedal came in today. About 10minutes to install. This can be done without pulling the dash or pedal cluster. 

The fit is ok, I wish the pedal was a little closer to the brake pedal there is about 1/4" o additional room so I might tweak it later down the road. The Touareg pedal rubs the tunnel and carpet. This is easy to fix especially if there is a smaller pedal that fits. For now this is perfect and allows me to focus on getting it running.

Take notice of where the Corrado's stop peg was located for how far the pedal is to the right.

Also notice that there isn't much space to spare between the pedal mount and the brake pedal's mount. 

Plus it was designed for a mk4 pedal

I'm very happy to have this for the most part finished so I can move on. I wish this was around for my alh tdi swap.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Ashame the mk4 pedals don't work well with the med 9 software, would've made the pedal swap a little cleaner in terms of fitment, but at least you were able to mount it and verify fitment


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Yeah, I'm hoping the mk7 fsi pedal will work but for now it's good enough


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

That pedal won't work. Touareg and MK4 pedals are the same.

I tried about 5 difference pedals (including a 3.6 Q7/Touareg pedal) before gettings a MK7 pedal. It mounts easily.
I think the nonactive pedals (like the MK4 style) use a difference input on the ECM that is high impedance. The stock Passat ECM uses low impedance inputs and messes up the values a lot.

Get a MK7 pedal and mate it to a MK4 pedal.
It was nerve racking cutting up a brand new $250 accelerator, but it works quite well and looks 100% stock in a MK4. 

My franken pedal:


















And here installed:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Good to know thank you dorkage


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

dorkage said:


> That pedal won't work. Touareg and MK4 pedals are the same.
> 
> I tried about 5 difference pedals (including a 3.6 Q7/Touareg pedal) before gettings a MK7 pedal. It mounts easily.
> I think the nonactive pedals (like the MK4 style) use a difference input on the ECM that is high impedance. The stock Passat ECM uses low impedance inputs and messes up the values a lot.
> ...


I was thinking about what you said on the 3.6 pedal, I wonder if maybe people should consider using the Touareg ecu since it has the same go pedal design as the mk4 instead of the B6 ecu. 

Thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

G60ING said:


> I was thinking about what you said on the 3.6 pedal, I wonder if maybe people should consider using the Touareg ecu since it has the same go pedal design as the mk4 instead of the B6 ecu.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I never found the wiring diagram. I think it's the same HW number, or at least one rev off.

I know some tuners said to use the Touareg ECM and the Passat wiring harness. So who knows!

Also G60, my inbox is cleared out.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I assembled my transmission. It started as a junkyard Corrado CDM transmission. I torn it apart cleaned and inspected the syncros and installed a 02J Peloquin, a TDI 5th and the 02J shifter.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

So I was able to install the 02J shifter and test fit the 3.6 Passat fuel pump. The pump fits nicely in the Corrado tank, I removed the lock ring a couple years back to make fitting the mk3 fuel sender easier. 

I had to make a few minor mods to the awd Passat fuel pump.

I connected the blue and green hoses. I plugged the red hose with the fitting pictured below.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

So a revisit to the gas pedal topic. I know mk3 tdi people have used a mk4 gas pedal with their swaps and mk4 people has used a mk3 tdi pedal.

Well now it looks like a 3.6 swap can use a mk3 tdi pedal if the 3.6 Touareg Ecu or Ecu tune is used.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

G60ING said:


> So a revisit to the gas pedal topic. I know mk3 tdi people have used a mk4 gas pedal with their swaps and mk4 people has used a mk3 tdi pedal.
> 
> Well now it looks like a 3.6 swap can use a mk3 tdi pedal if the 3.6 Touareg Ecu or Ecu tune is used.


I tried all of that on my Passat ECM. Early MK4 TDI pedal (same as MK3); Late MK4 TDI Pedal, MK4 gasser pedal, Q7 3.6 pedal (which has the same internals as the MK4 gasser). None worked with the Passat ECM.

The Touareg uses the same pins for the accelerator as the Passat, so the hardware is likely different for the accelerator input. It won't just but a tune.

Basically when I plugged the older pedal into the Passat ECM the expected voltages on the output pins of the accelerator sender dropped. If I lifted the output pins from the input of the ECM the voltages went to their expected values. This is exactly how an Input Impedance mismatch behaves. The older pedals need a high impedance input and the Passat ECM has a low impedance input.

I haven't tired on a Touareg ECM, but that is how the Passat ECM behaved. I used an aftermarket cruise control module to buffer the signal from the older accelerator, and while it improved it was far from drive-able.


----------



## true story (Jun 18, 2007)

This might have been discussed already, so I apologize if it is a repeat question. Assuming I source a mkiv manual transmission to use, what additional requirements are needed for a swap into a mkvi GTI? Is it more physical considerations such as fabricating the exhaust since the mkvi is already FSI?


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

true story said:


> This might have been discussed already, so I apologize if it is a repeat question. Assuming I source a mkiv manual transmission to use, what additional requirements are needed for a swap into a mkvi GTI? Is it more physical considerations such as fabricating the exhaust since the mkvi is already FSI?


Should be even easier for you. Get a VR6 transmission either manual, tiptronic or DSG and a FWD 3.6 Passat downpipe. Should pretty much all bolt in. Might have to go with the MED17 if that's what your car already has, but shouldn't require anything but a IMMO delete / match.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I bought 2 packs of arp 254-2901 flywheel bolts from amazon for $38 per pack. This is enough for 1 VR6 flywheel and 1 4 cylinder flywheel, find a friend to chip in and by the extra bolts from you. 
I torqued them with red loctite to 80ftlb or was it 85ftlb after reading this thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5896408-ARP-Flywheel-bolt-Torque-spec











****Warning**** Paul (Need_A_VR6) 2 instances where his ARP bolts backed out with 70ftlb and loctite with only 1-2 passes down the track. I haven't had problems after beating the snot out of my car for 1,000+ miles at the tail of the dragon. We had different torque specs and different uses, his is a two step crazy high RPM setup where as mine is more of a street cruiser with occasional stupidity. 










I wish every day was this productive, I finished up a timing chain, guide replacement, installed the covers, oil pan, flywheel, clutch, exhaust manifolds after hogging them out and gasket matching them. Clean the accessory bracket, power steering pump. Bolted the engine/transmission together and dropped it in the car for the first time. 

The hood fits too.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Did you..... ummm.... did you port the already massive exhaust manifold?!


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool stuff dude!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

dorkage said:


> Did you..... ummm.... did you port the already massive exhaust manifold?!


I thought it was pretty small and did the same.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I thought it was pretty small and did the same.


I was planning on doing the same thing. 

Port job looks good!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I did it two weekends ago, I thought I had all the timing parts and had over looked one of the guides. So instead of putting the engine back together I took 3+ hours of futzing with the manifolds. On my G60 Corrados I saw huge improvements with this type of work.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Have seen the same on the 12v and 24v VR6's.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Since I look at the FSI as a Gas version of a TDI motor I'm wondering if the FSI ECU needs some of the data inputs that early TDIs have going to the ECU. For instance: brake, clutch, VSS? That's why I'm going to try adding a module to add this data back to the ECU via the canbus. The plus that I hope to pick up cruise control and a tach signal.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I did a couple things this week. When test fitting the 3.6 header that 850 Fabrication is making I realized the long bolts I had used when temporarily dropping this 3.6 in were cause the motor to tilt towards the ac compressor. Fixed that and it was still tight so I hammered the crossmember. Ground some of the excess aluminum on the compressor. Ground some off the cross member by the ac pulley. Then made a hybrid hockey puck and stock mount.

I used two pucks on top with the shorter part of the cut rubber mount. There is one puck on the bottom of the mount. The great part is that these pucks were in a junkyard Corrado crossmember I bought. 









The compressor clearance:


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Those pucks look like good quality

Just realized that they are actual hockey pucks lol


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The stock mount I had was about 3.5 pucks tall, I went with 2 pucks and then the rubber. Pucks have a harness of 91 where as the aftermarket mounts are 65-85. Steel is a harness of 100. The rubber mount is 35 iirc. 

Here is a picture of my old guides at 104k miles:


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

G60ING said:


> Here is a picture of my old guides at 104k miles:


Those look 1000x better than my 12V did at 120k miles.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I installed a 02J VR6 starter after cleaning up and regreasing the the bendix and solenoid.
Testing of the starter: https://youtu.be/DEtIBk3d4e4









I've now started the wiring fun. 

I'll need to get a 12V power steering line, the ABA/TDI one I have doesn't allow easy access to the oil filter.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Easier said than done to install the B6 fuel pump into the corrado tank. The pump fits but the top flange's outer edge needs to be ground to fit the locking collar. Then the inside diameter of the locking collar has to be opened up. The locking ring in the bottom of the tank has to be removed, mine was already removed for my tdi swap. 

To seal the tank I used an o-ring from granger: 
https://www.grainger.com/product/FABORY-Round-246-Medium-Hard-Viton-1KAJ6





























The fuel gauge should works in reverse...I need to take another crack at this later.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Some wiring shots:
























My goal is to use oem colors when I need to add wire so I have a couple spare harness. 

I'm now working on making this harness go where it needs to. Once it's done the swap will be very close to finished. It's not as bad as it looks.


Cool part is the Ecu does have a brake pedal input.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Lord Jesus!


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

I played that game:










I wish I took a picture of the completed harness. It's so tiny compared to the complete Passat Harness.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

dorkage said:


> I played that game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've pulled the ECU to chassis harness from the rest of the car and it's a small in comparison to the body harness. I'm in the midst of ensuring I know where each wire will be going.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

So the fuel tank is back in and the fuel feed hose is finished. The fuel feed hose length for those following in my footsteps was 9'5" 


















Now to finish the vent hose. I've got a 5/16 stainless y pipe on order and some hose clamps. 

























I had to build the vacuum and fuel feed line, I used 5/16 plastic line and reused the OEM quick disconnect fittings. To insert the fittings I watched a couple videos and then failed a couple times. The trick to inserting the fittings into the line was to used a dead-blow hammer. Once I bought the proper hammer assembly was easy. This video will give you the general ideal but I recommend you watch a couple of different videos on the topic. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7UzCvZTbJI


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Time to finish the ECU to Chassis Harness, is used the tube from one of my son's bubble making bottles to open up the firewall grommet to make it easy to pass a LOT of wires through.


----------



## Mwk814 (Apr 7, 2017)

Getting geared up to do a 3.6L VR6/6spd manual swap into my 2007 GLI. Most likely going to use an 02M trans from an mk4, but I know it will be significantly cheaper to go with a 5 speed. I'm not looking to build a racecar, just something fun to drive around and something that'll be real punchy in the low end, since 90% of my driving will be in town. If I'm not that concerned about top end speed OR gas mileage is there any other real benefits to using a 6spd vs a 5spd? I'm still fairly new to the VW stuff and I'm just curious what people's experiences are.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Mwk814 said:


> Getting geared up to do a 3.6L VR6/6spd manual swap into my 2007 GLI. Most likely going to use an 02M trans from an mk4, but I know it will be significantly cheaper to go with a 5 speed. I'm not looking to build a racecar, just something fun to drive around and something that'll be real punchy in the low end, since 90% of my driving will be in town. If I'm not that concerned about top end speed OR gas mileage is there any other real benefits to using a 6spd vs a 5spd? I'm still fairly new to the VW stuff and I'm just curious what people's experiences are.


I don't know the 6speed transmissions all that well but I think the twin shaft transmissions (6spd) is stronger with the exception of the shift forks which have an aftermarket upgrade available to make them bullet proof. I don't think you will find a 5 speed 6 cylinder transmission from your platform that will work. You will need to use a mk4 5spd transmission which may present a couple issues, I don't know.

Then again if you don't know about the transmission issues you may not want to consider this swap because there are a number of items at are way more complicated. Gas pedals and wiring harness issues at the next items to consider.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I wanted a mk4/Touareg brake pedal switch and harness so while at the junkyard figured I'd buy a few relay and fuse holders after seeing what they cost new. The mk4 gas pedal is a plan B if the tdi pedal doesn't work out. For the $7 it costs I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I'm about 15 wires away from needing my ECU back.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

That's awesome man I'm really excited for you!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

1broknrado said:


> That's awesome man I'm really excited for you!


Thanks, this is getting close. 

Mark Malone is doing the tuning and he just finished the swap tune. Then one I get the ECU and the wires finished I'll try firing it up. I'll still be a ways from getting it driving because I have to finish the exhaust, suspension, dash and brakes but that's just minor fun stuff. The wiring and tune is the major hurdle.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

G60ING said:


> Thanks, this is getting close.
> 
> Mark Malone is doing the tuning and he just finished the swap tune. Then one I get the ECU and the wires finished I'll try firing it up. I'll still be a ways from getting it driving because I have to finish the exhaust, suspension, dash and brakes but that's just minor fun stuff. The wiring and tune is the major hurdle.


Nice, Frank! Glad to see you're getting close.

Curious to know why you went with Malone?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*



corradojesus said:


> Nice, Frank! Glad to see you're getting close.
> 
> Curious to know why you went with Malone?


Thanks, I've worked with Mark (Malone tuning) on my TDI swap and his approach is what I want from a tuner. I'm confident that he will help get the tune to the point where I will consider the swap a success and trust it on a drive of any length. I don't plan on trailering this car to any car shows.

I'm just thrilled that Sal at S&P was able to get Mark to do the 3.6 tune. It's now very having chipping options.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

I have never heard of Malone tuning. What is his approach that you are so pleased with? I was planning on going with a UM tune when I do my swap.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

1broknrado said:


> I have never heard of Malone tuning. What is his approach that you are so pleased with? I was planning on going with a UM tune when I do my swap.


https://malonetuning.com/ is very popular in the TDI world and has a growing base of fans. What I like is that he develops tunes that are as smooth as OEM with reliable performance gains, ie not trying to push the limits to make big numbers for advertising at the risk of my motor. He and I have known each other for a long time and I know I can depend of him to deliver or provide feedback on what I'm asking for. 

While I don't have experience with any of the other tuners providing 3.6 tunes I have heard things that don't make me excited to hand over several hundred dollars and hope they get back to me in a timely manner with a tune that meets my desires or to have to deal with getting updates in a slow manner.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

G60ING said:


> https://malonetuning.com/ is very popular in the TDI world and has a growing base of fans. What I like is that he develops tunes that are as smooth as OEM with reliable performance gains, ie not trying to push the limits to make big numbers for advertising at the risk of my motor. He and I have known each other for a long time and I know I can depend of him to deliver or provide feedback on what I'm asking for.
> 
> While I don't have experience with any of the other tuners providing 3.6 tunes I have heard things that don't make me excited to hand over several hundred dollars and hope they get back to me in a timely manner with a tune that meets my desires or to have to deal with getting updates in a slow manner.


All very good points. I will keep updated on this thread and look into Malone as well. That's what I'm after is OEM reliabilitiness. Yes I want a bit more power but idc about making big numbers. I am ditching the VEMS because it doesn't provide that OEM smoothness that I want.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> https://malonetuning.com/ is very popular in the TDI world and has a growing base of fans. What I like is that he develops tunes that are as smooth as OEM with reliable performance gains, ie not trying to push the limits to make big numbers for advertising at the risk of my motor. He and I have known each other for a long time and I know I can depend of him to deliver or provide feedback on what I'm asking for.
> 
> While I don't have experience with any of the other tuners providing 3.6 tunes I have heard things that don't make me excited to hand over several hundred dollars and hope they get back to me in a timely manner with a tune that meets my desires or to have to deal with getting updates in a slow manner.


All good info; are you still looking to use that Schnell tuning box thingy or are you waiting to see what kind of driveability and 
fuel economy the Malone tune will bring first?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

1broknrado said:


> All very good points. I will keep updated on this thread and look into Malone as well. That's what I'm after is OEM reliabilitiness. Yes I want a bit more power but idc about making big numbers. I am ditching the VEMS because it doesn't provide that OEM smoothness that I want.


The "oem" smoothness is more about the setup and tuner. Though vems is a bit handicapped without sequential inj.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The "oem" smoothness is more about the setup and tuner. Though vems is a bit handicapped without sequential inj.


Either way, I've had enough. I want a chip tune that idles perfectly and doesn't run rich. I want to plug in the obd2 port and it tell me exactly whats wrong instead of guessing.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

turboit said:


> All good info; are you still looking to use that Schnell tuning box thingy or are you waiting to see what kind of driveability and
> fuel economy the Malone tune will bring first?


I bought the Schnell box so I could get the cruise control capability and a Tach signal. One thing that the box didn't have was inputs for the brake or clutch but fortunately I switched to an early 3.6 Touareg ECU which has these inputs and should allow me to have more DBW pedal options.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*



G60ING said:


> I bought the Schnell box so I could get the cruise control capability and a Tach signal. One thing that the box didn't have was inputs for the brake or clutch but fortunately I switched to an early 3.6 Touareg ECU which has these inputs and should allow me to have more DBW pedal options.


I need to change to the mk4 gas pedal: 


























and then I need to finish the wiring by hooking up the fuel pump module:


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

G60ING said:


>


I never found a good place to get all the pins from. Where'd you source them from?

Coming out nice!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

vToe said:


> I never found a good place to get all the pins from. Where'd you source them from?
> 
> Coming out nice!


I used www.onlinecomponents.com and www.digikey.com it really depends on what items you want to order as some have a minimum quantity that is far greater than I want to buy.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

So I wanted an extra lower radiator hose that comes off the thermostat assembly and had trouble finding it based on the old p/n, cool part is that the replacement comes with the other hose and only costs $25 at Jim Ellis. 

What's great is that both of these hoses fit the Corrado radiator lower outlet which is larger than most vw coolant hoses.


----------



## 1cleanmk2 (Dec 20, 2005)

Are you running a Corrado instrument cluster? Was wondering how or if the ecu needs to communicate with the original cluster from your donor car.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

1cleanmk2 said:


> Are you running a Corrado instrument cluster? Was wondering how or if the ecu needs to communicate with the original cluster from your donor car.



The ECU doesn't need to see the original cluster. I'm planning to use a 1993 Corrado cluster.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Fired her up for the first time yesterday, this is the second start. 
https://youtu.be/9Inwiq-uB6o


----------



## alex_plex (Jun 17, 2017)

Great thread! I've found answers for many questions


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

G60ING said:


> Fired her up for the first time yesterday, this is the second start.
> https://youtu.be/9Inwiq-uB6o


:thumbup:


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

Lots of great 3.6 swap info there, thanks!

Really happy to see another FSI swap up and running! This project is on my short list. Gotta love 3.6 VR Corrados


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Thanks, I'm hoping with enough documentation there will be more swaps running around so we can all end up with better swaps. 

I installed the 02J Polo Shifter, details for parts : https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...mbly-(56k-go-wait-people-still-have-56k-!-!-)

























For the exhaust I didn't like any of the off the shelf options. Part of the problem is my car is a G60 shell and hangers aren't in the correct place or the muffler used isn't what I want or I didn't like the over the axle pipe that has two 90* bends when two 45* does the job. Since I didn't like the options I went about piecing together my own exhaust. Here are the pieces I decided to use:
-Techtonics Tuning 3" over the axle pipe, it was about $250. You'll need to call them as its not on their site. https://www.techtonicstuning.com/
-MagnaFlow 3" Cat
-3" Pypes muffler/resonator
-Borla Muffler 3" offset inlet/outlet
-for the V-bands my welder recommended acreraceparts because they are designed to center the pipes when clamped. They were reasonably priced too. 
-the muffler and tailpipe are held in with some simple band clamps. 










































It's not metal porn like some but I like the fitment and the fact that it's not to loud at idle. I love that I did and got the parts I wanted and the bends that way I want them.

Here are the details for the chain exhaust hangers I was able to research the details and get them from amazon an save a couple $ over some of the more common suppliers:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

In the quest for not having to modify the hood's reinforcement I played around with my rear mount and managed to get the proper height by using three hockey pucks on the top, one on the bottom with about 3/8" of a rubber mount on the bottom. I lowered the whole front cross member by 5/8” with steel washers between the lower radiator support and the cross member.



















My Swoops intake and MAF assembly should arrive this week: https://swoopsbuilt.com/collections/engine/products/hidden-maf-intake


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The borla muffler, pipes resonator magnaflow cat are mocked up: 

https://youtu.be/p0F1w1_rjgo






The Swoops intake arrived this week and I installed some coolant hoses:


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sounds proper, I'd say. Well done.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I took a day off for family time in Georgia at the sister-in-laws and made it into a family trip and car part trip. 

I bought a NOS VR6 hood and scored some corrado parts from a junkyard car hidden in the weeds of a yard near her house:

















The silver VR6 hood that I picked up a few months back was great for being able to test fit but wasn't as good as I would like on my car so after seeing this NOS hood on Craigslist for several months in Atlanta I was happy to go visit my sister in-law


























I also found a junkyard in Atlanta that was so big that it needed to rent golf carts to people:

























It was a great Friday/Saturday I hit two junkyards, scored a great hood, was thrilled to attend my Niece's confirmation and take my son to water park. Great times


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Good stuff Frank!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

One piece at a time:

















I still need to add a stainless nipple for a vent hose. I'm not certain what others are running for this hose but I didn't like how any of the hoses I had fit (kink or stretched). This will be powder coated in black wrinkle.


----------



## ricekikr (Feb 24, 2010)

Are the 3.6 and 24v/r32 oil filter mount holes the same? Ie will any longitudinal driver side mount fit any 24v vr6 (2.8, 3.2, 3.6)

Is there any 3.6 intake flange available, similar to Hep, with the injector bungs built-in? Still waiting on the reply of Hep if he'll sell the flange separately.

Will there be a problem running full mpi and using the stock di injectors to seal the head? Or will machined injector plugs be needed, like what vr6-gt42rs did?

Are the di je pistons already out? For which engine code?
Are the je mpi pistons, avail in europe, off the shelf? Part number?

Is the oil pump of the transverse 3.6 shorter than the longitudinal ones?

Are the transmission dowels 16mm od?

Is there a way to order the arp headbolts vr6-gt42rs used?

Any reason why the cdva/cdvb isnt used? They're the same price as the older blv.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Are the 3.6 and 24v/r32 oil filter mount holes the same? Yes

Ie will any longitudinal driver side mount fit any 24v vr6 (2.8, 3.2, 3.6) as far as I know the mounting should be the same on them.

Is there any 3.6 intake flange available, similar to Hep, with the injector bungs built-in? Still waiting on the reply of Hep if he'll sell the flange separately. Not sure

Will there be a problem running full mpi and using the stock di injectors to seal the head? Or will machined injector plugs be needed, like what vr6-gt42rs did? Paul is using the FSI injectors to plug the head and using port injection.

Are the di je pistons already out? For which engine code?
Are the je mpi pistons, avail in europe, off the shelf? Part number?

I don't know of any aftermarket 3.6 pistons that have been run successfully...I'll see if I can dig up the link of where they were used but then removed on a 3.6 turbo build. 

Is the oil pump of the transverse 3.6 shorter than the longitudinal ones? The longitudinal pans are deeper so I imagine the pickup tube is longer. Go to www.7zap.com and look up the engines to see if they have different part numbers. 

Are the transmission dowels 16mm od? Note sure but the BLV and BHK are the same.

Is there a way to order the arp headbolts vr6-gt42rs used? No idea

Any reason why the cdva/cdvb isnt used? They're the same price as the older blv. 

There are minor differences, the BLV allowed me to use a Touareg ECU and a MK4 gas pedal but I used a BLV because I wanted a complete donor and the 2006 Passat was what I found when I was looking.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Too many questions for tapatalk reply! 

I had a flat flange made. No clue who/what hep is. 

I am using the di as plugs, ok so far. 

Je has made pistons but if you ask for something unique they will want a set of fr/rr pistons to base off of. There is no "standard" part number for them that I know of. 

Arp are "custom" as a set but made of off the shelf sizes. 

Any engine code will work. I use blv because cheap and I don't need/want the vac pump.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

My BLV has a Vacuum Pump.

There were so many revisions of these engines and the engine code never really changed. Only when they went to MED17 if I recall correctly.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Here is the link of the 3.6 turbo with aftermarket pistons that had issues because they didn't send front and rear bank pistons for the design: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4940099-2009-VW-CC-3.6L-V6-GT35R-turbo%85

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4940099


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

G60ING said:


> Here is the link of the 3.6 turbo with aftermarket pistons that had issues because they didn't send front and rear bank pistons for th design: http://forums.vwvortex.com/#/topics/4940099




Your link does not work.


----------



## ricekikr (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Probably gona use a 3.2 instead. Too much custom parts needed for the 3.6 longitudinal.

Here's the link g60inh posted http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4940099

Iirc he used one piston for both banks or nonfsi forgot which.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The 3.2 is a whole lot "easier" but so 2010


----------



## ricekikr (Feb 24, 2010)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The 3.2 is a whole lot "easier" but so 2010


Lol yeah haha

I just found someone local who can make me a custom intake.

Would you happen to know how much taller a 3.6 is vs a 3.2? The 3.2 hood clearance is around 1/2 inch.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Not sure, but my guess is similar height. It cleared my slc hood without a problem.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Thanks for tube Paul, My coolant pipe is ready to be welded:

























All of my finished coolant hoses









For the ECU’s after the radiator temp sensor I installed a T Flange 1c0121619C

















The electric coolant pump is from a 12V, it has a check valve in line with it from the donor. The 90* hose is from the parts store

















I replaced the coolant temp sensor for the ECU and installed a MK3 TDI sensor that is good for the ECU and instrument cluster, part number 357919501A







. 


I’m using the G60 relay setup for the Spal fan. Most don’t like it but it’s a simple system that works well. Time will tell, so far it works.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You are just too fancy!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I just need to finish painting the brake booster and let it dry before installing. The firewall work is finished.









I'm not a fan of shaved, just as messy as the factory.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Brake booster and 25mm MC installed. 









Now that I have enough extra MC I'm going to install some bigger brake I've been holding onto.

























I have a narrow 5lug setup, g60 spindles with eurospecsport conversion hubs to allow for more fender clearance. This make fitting brake upgrades more challenging.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

If anyone wants to buy 2 relay holders and 6 fuse holders for CE2 fuse boxes I'll sell these for $30 shipped in the USA perfect for 3.6 harness build. Just use new TE pins from the suppliers to build your harness.


----------



## vwkghia (Aug 12, 2007)

*Cruise control and MFA?*

I have a Corrado with a 3.6 swap running and wondering if there is a way to get the cruise control and MFA working with the swap?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

vwkghia said:


> I have a Corrado with a 3.6 swap running and wondering if there is a way to get the cruise control and MFA working with the swap?


I'm working on something for that check back in a couple months.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

MFA works in a MK4.

To use Cruise Control from the ECU you would need to add newer ABS or inject the VSS signal into CANBUS, as well as the steering wheel electronics and a few other things. Even then it might not work because you'd probably need the gateway from the donor vehicle.

I have an aftermarket cruise control module that I am going to try. It basically goes between the accelerator and the ECU and requires a VSS and then the cruise control buttons. I haven't set it up yet and I'm hoping it works, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I have a separate module for cruise, CEL and VSS. The VSS is showing up correctly in vagcom when I scan the ECU.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I decided to changeout a few pieces while I wait to get my spindle back from that guy making my Porsche caliper brackets. 



































How the motor looks with all the pieces.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

That thermostat. EWWW

How many KM/Miles on it?

I have a replacement but with only 31K KM on my motor I decided against changing it.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

That was at 103k miles.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Got up at 6am so I could drive over to Pensacola to be at discount tire to mount my tires on my LMs.

Thank you BFI for having $15 valve stems that say thy are BBS when in reality they are plastic crap. 

I think I just get the old metal BBS valve stems powder coated chrome. 

The tires were mounted cleanly.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Get it all buttoned up and realized the clutch master didn't like that old brake fluid.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Looks great mang. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

nater said:


> Looks great mang.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that!!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Thank you

here it is idling, I'm waiting on a clutch master cylinder:


----------



## Azraell (Aug 27, 2007)

What clutch are you going with? Just a stock 12v VR one?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Azraell said:


> What clutch are you going with? Just a stock 12v VR one?


a stage 3 clutchnet pressure plate (don't buy from them because after a month of waiting and not responding to my calls they didn't build and ship the clutch until I filed a dispute with PayPal) 
a stock Sachs clutch disk

I could have probably gotten away with a stock clutch kit depending on how I treated the clutch.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I blasted the carbon off the valves:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

G60ING said:


> a stage 3 clutchnet pressure plate (don't buy from them because after a month of waiting and not responding to my calls they didn't build and ship the clutch until I filed a dispute with PayPal)
> a stock Sachs clutch disk
> 
> I could have probably gotten away with a stock clutch kit depending on how I treated the clutch.



Products are good - hold up to the abuse, economical, perform well as compared to several other brands. That being said, I don't know what's up with the customer service if you buy directly from them. Too many complaints about not receiving orders in a timely fashion. Ashame as that hurts the credibility of the product.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

We had very good luck while Igor was there and I think he came and left again.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*



V-dubbulyuh said:


> Products are good - hold up to the abuse, economical, perform well as compared to several other brands. That being said, I don't know what's up with the customer service if you buy directly from them. Too many complaints about not receiving orders in a timely fashion. Ashame as that hurts the credibility of the product.


First there was a delay and now the pressure plate hits the stock clutch fork. Thats a bad product if you ask me.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

G60ING said:


> First there was a delay and now the pressure plate hits the stock clutch fork. Thats a bad product if you ask me.


Sounds like a pile of hot garbage. Southbend would be on my shortlist or Clutchmasters. ACT have always had a decent reputation but the only time I used them the heat treating was bad and a flex finger on the PP broke in a few months.


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

G60ING said:


> I blasted the carbon off the valves:




Did you happen to snap a before picture?

How much buildup did you have and how many miles were on that engine?

Curious fellow 3.6 BLV VR6 owner here...


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

It was about as bad as my 2L FSI was at 50k miles as shown below:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

G60ING said:


> First there was a delay and now the pressure plate hits the stock clutch fork. Thats a bad product if you ask me.


I would have to agree with you on that. Been fortunate enough to never have any installation/performance issues with their 12V stuff.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Pressure plate number 2


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The Southbend Clutch arrived, they use upgraded Sachs parts. 

The Southbend has:
-copper in the friction material
-3 straps vs 2 straps
-spring fingers are thicker
-pp surface is cryo treated

They have 8 different 02A clutch kit levels. I went with the stage 3 daily which good for at least 400ft-lbs

Here are som comparison pics:

















































https://www.southbendclutch.com/clutches/2982/


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I was playing around with the gear ratios of the 2006 passat and the corrado. It looks like with my tire (205/40/17), CDM gearing with a .756 5th fear will be about the same as 5th in the Passat.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

No rip roaring on my first test drive, I can’t afford time wise to have any failures before I move next month: 

https://youtu.be/eCw2PrCvDGc


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

That sounds excellent! Well done!


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

Very nice :thumbup: How do like the engine power wise?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Volk14 said:


> Very nice :thumbup: How do like the engine power wise?


I know it has enough to keep me happy as I have the same engine in my 4motion CC but I didn’t step on it enough to really feel it. I’m so close to moving that I don’t want to find the next weakest link in the drivetrain. I might try and dyno it before I leave or right after I get up the DC area.


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

G60ING said:


> I know it has enough to keep me happy as I have the same engine in my 4motion CC but I didn’t step on it enough to really feel it. I’m so close to moving that I don’t want to find the next weakest link in the drivetrain. I might try and dyno it before I leave or right after I get up the DC area.


I can't imagine how the car feels with that engine. I bet it moves. 

Curious about the dyno numbers once you get there. Great work! :wave:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Got a 30day temp tag since I’m moving in 3 weeks and took it for a couple short drives. Picked my son up from school and went to get ice cream. Racked up a couple WOT pulls. I’d say with this initial tune it’s probably 270 at the wheels if I would take it to 6k, I’m shifting at 4,500RPMs.

I took off the painters tape:


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> Got a 30day temp tag since I’m moving in 3 weeks and took it for a couple short drives. Picked my son up from school and went to get ice cream. Racked up a couple WOT pulls. I’d say with this initial tune it’s probably 270 at the wheels if I would take it to 6k, I’m shifting at 4,500RPMs.
> 
> I took off the painters tape:


Nice! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I was able drive 400miles to Biloxi’s C&C without issues. Great day.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I filled up every 125 miles or so. The first two fill ups averaged 23mpg


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> I filled up every 125 miles or so. The first two fill ups averaged 23mpg


What was your average speed? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

The first tank was a solid 80-85 with little traffic and I got 22.8

The second tank was 70%hwy at 75-90 with fun moments in hwy traffic and 10 miles of 45mph cruising the coast and about 10 miles going 70mph and I got 23.3


----------



## 93r32slcvr6 (Dec 26, 2017)

Awesome build and resource !! Now I need to get busy..


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

93r32slcvr6 said:


> Awesome build and resource !! Now I need to get busy..


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Mounted the grill badge and painted the core support.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

I am playing with the idea of an intake. . How much did it help on yours? I have the vwr filter in the stock air box but think the exhaust could handle a higher intake flow. 

And very nice work on the Corrado! 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*



troystg said:


> I am playing with the idea of an intake. . How much did it help on yours? I have the vwr filter in the stock air box but think the exhaust could handle a higher intake flow.
> 
> And very nice work on the Corrado!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


Not sure as I haven’t dynoed this setup yet as I need to work on the tune first. 

I’m not certain how much my filter setup added if any at all. After all it’s getting hot engine bay air. After watching engine masters air filter shootout I’m certain I went with the right style. My custom home made velocity stack setup was one of the best styles in that comparison. 


















https://youtu.be/EkpsydS8JXI


----------



## dkirsch (Mar 3, 2003)

Beautiful!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

A video clip of the exhaust at WOT: https://youtu.be/HxaU1jLWoCc


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

I cooked my brakes on the skyway Friday. I could pull on R32s but in the corners the heavy front end really took its toll. I smelled my brakes so I pulled into an overlook and an older motorcycle couple point and said “oh my look” I was in fear when the said that and ask if I was on fire and they said “no, it’s a scirocco”


Thy both had Rocco’s back in the 70’s and 80’s


















On Saturday I went to Gatlinburg with Anthony Dowd who’s HPA TT 540 is a monster. We hit the dragon on the way back.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

looking good Frank! I like the G60 grille and R36 badges


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Very nice! 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Thanks it’s getting there


----------



## 2003VWTDI (Mar 3, 2013)

I’ve been contemplating this and I’m just wondering how much different it would be in a 1993 OBD1 dizzy Vr6 Passat wagon. Total cost how much did you spend so I can get an idea of what I’m thinking about getting into? Lol I have a motor possibly from a passat that I could get for $1k. With ecu and engine wiring harness too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nearly identical to a swap in a b3


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*



need_a_VR6 said:


> Nearly identical to a swap in a b3


The biggest cost on my swap was the initial engine purchase which these days can be had from pick and pull for $200-$300 with the harness and ECU.

Th exhaust was a huge expense because I wanted to extract all performance and keep it quiet. If you used your current exhaust this would significantly reduce costs. The custom Downpipe is $800 but if you can sell you can do it for less.

The clutch if you don’t have a good one will set you back $400-$600 

The tune will set you back a couple hundred.

Then there is all the $50 here $100 there items. If you can weld or know a good friend who does it will save you a good amount. 

Some of the stuff I have in this swap was free/donated. Other items I pulled from the junkyard or had in my parts collection. Some upgrades weren’t necessary (crank pulley, shifter upgrade, 3” Downpipe back exhaust with cat/resonator/muffler) to replicate what I did I’d guess it would be $5k-$8k if you were buying all the parts. The labor bill would be through the roof.

The sound and performance when I hit the gas is priceless. My son loves this combo much more than any of my prior cars.


----------



## 2003VWTDI (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I need to read through this entire thread and confirm my parts list. Is the first post most up to date on how you ran everything? Like the exhaust manifold from the MK5 R32 and then the custom downpipe? I need to go to a pick and pull instead so I can get the motor, ecu and wiring harness. I think my biggest worry is the wiring lol. Thanks again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I’ve updated the first and many other posts to reflect what I did to help so others will have an easier time doing the swap. Others will be adding updates in other threads too but mine covers the core steps.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

If anybody is is looking for a 2006–2007 or 2008 ecu hit me up, I’ve also got a spare fuel pump module and harness. 

$125 per ECU and $50 for the module.


----------



## MidshipMadness (May 21, 2018)

*Considering a 3.6VR6 swap into a 2002 MR2 Spyder midengine.*

Greetings from W. Wisconsin. I just bought a 2002 MR2 Spyder and I'm seeking more power and better gearing than what comes stock on this vehicle (1.8 ltr 138 HP mighty mouse...lol). I've already done an engine swap several years ago and I'm not new to fabrication challenges. In 2000, I shoe horned an LS6 530 HP engine with Porsche 930 turbo LSD transaxle longitudinally in a very custom wide body Porsche 914. Full cage, 930 Brembo brakes, custom body work, bla, bla bla.

I have a few questions for you VR6 guru's.

I'd like to take advantage of the latest VR6 3.6 engine design and mount an O2M 6 spd manual to it. As far as you know, will an O2M manual 6spd bolt right up to the latest 3.6 VR6? What clutch package is best for a mildly modified 3.6 N/A?

A guy in Holland swapped an R32 with an O2M 6 spd and he did a fantastic job...gobs of torque!

I just want to follow this path because the engine bay of a MK III Spyder is very limited and the VR6 design is so similar to an actual inline design. It also makes fabbing a header easier because it obviously will be all on the backside of the motor where you want it. The VR6 drivetrain is narrow enough to eliminate the need to chop extensively. The only issues I may have will be with wiring the ECU and getting my gauges to function properly as well as chasing CEL's etc.

I appreciate your input guys!


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks for making this thread. Dumb question.. You started with a Passat donor correct? If so whats the problem with using the Passat accessories again? Thread jumps right into mixing and matching of parts and I didnt catch why?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

B6 accessories won’t allow for power steering and I want to use a mk3 VR6 ac compressor.


----------



## MidshipMadness (May 21, 2018)

*B6 question*

Anyone know if you can mate an older O2M 5 or 6 speed to a modern B6 3.6? If so, any recommendations on a decent clutch package that will take up to 350HP NA?

Thanks!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*



MidshipMadness said:


> Anyone know if you can mate an older O2M 5 or 6 speed to a modern B6 3.6? If so, any recommendations on a decent clutch package that will take up to 350HP NA?
> 
> Thanks!


It’s an easy bolt up, I’m using a 02A. Go to Southbend and and find the stock car for the 02m and then look up the clutch you need for 350 or 400.


----------



## MidshipMadness (May 21, 2018)

G60ING said:


> It’s an easy bolt up, I’m using a 02A. God to Southbend and and find the stock car for the 02m and then look up the clutch you need for 350 or 400.


Thanks G60ING,

I just wanted to verify that the older manual transaxles will bolt right up. Good to know that they will. I think I read somewhere that the 3.6 crank from a formerly automatic car requires some modification to allow a throwout bearing to be installed. Have you run across this issue? I used to own a trick Scirocco many moons ago but have just recently got back into the VW stuff... so I'm not up to date with more modern VW technology, etc.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have used blocks from auto cars with no mods/issues.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

99.9% of all 3.6 engine come stock with an automatic transmission, there are no issues when bolting to a 02a/02J or 02M

Welcome back, just beware the 3.6 is a HEAVY lump.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

What are you doing to it to make 350? Inquiring minds want to know.... 


MidshipMadness said:


> Anyone know if you can mate an older O2M 5 or 6 speed to a modern B6 3.6? If so, any recommendations on a decent clutch package that will take up to 350HP NA?
> 
> Thanks!


Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

350 is roughly 300 whp which has been done a number of times.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

So any idea if this is at the wheels or crank?

https://www.getunitronic.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Passat-36l-FSI-2006-2008-stage1

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

No idea, probably crank. 

When swaps occur there is a lot of gearing change (ratios and tire size) that helps with the whp. Then not to mention swaps change the exhaust size and what not. I bought a 400 hp clutch so I could handle 325 at the wheels. And 20% more at the crank. 

In a few weeks I’ll be dynoing my CC stock and then chipped followed by my Corrado. I’ll do it on the he same dyno for comparison.


----------



## MidshipMadness (May 21, 2018)

troystg said:


> What are you doing to it to make 350? Inquiring minds want to know....
> 
> Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


From my observations, a 3.6 with equal length long tube header, better breathing and a tune should produce something near that. (Crank HP)


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

MidshipMadness said:


> From my observations, a 3.6 with equal length long tube header, better breathing and a tune should produce something near that. (Crank HP)


I have the vwr filter, uni tune and stock exhaust. I keep hoping HPA would do a turbo for the 3.6L but that hasn't happened yet so looking for the next step. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

G60ING said:


> B6 accessories won’t allow for power steering and I want to use a mk3 VR6 ac compressor.


Thanks a lot. Not sure I need the power steering. If I decide I do, some Volvos have electric power steering pumps that could be retrofitted.

Is there something funky about the b6 compressor as well? Or does it just use the same kind of connections as a mk4?

I'm considering picking up a whole donor car for a mk1. 24v mk4 stuff is not that easy to come by in these parts, so would be nice to just use the b6 accessories if possible


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The B6 ac compressor fittings are very different than the mk3 or even the mk4. Sure you can reweld the fittings.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Ah.. yeah just looked it up.. high side looks similar to a mk4, low side looks huge. But it is also similar to something else I worked on lately. 
Like you say worst case could probably weld something, but could probably have some adaptors machined as well. My car being a mk1 it's just a matter of switching over to standard threaded o ring ports.









Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Here is a video I used to verify the timing on my 3.6 VR6 some of you might find it helpful for when you do your timing. https://youtu.be/drMhFMvos1s


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

I have a '93 slc thats been sitting for a few years and I finally picked up everything needed from an '07 passat wagon this past weekend. Read this entire thread and I gotta say, I feel pretty good going into the swap (this is really good info). My only issue is with building the harness; I can fab/weld and handle the headers no problem, but wiring isn't my strong point. Is there any detailed layman's intructions on the wiring anywhere? Does anyone sell a conversion or pre-done harness? I would def. pay for one, vs. doing it myself. 
TIA


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

vw_dred said:


> I have a '93 slc thats been sitting for a few years and I finally picked up everything needed from an '07 passat wagon this past weekend. Read this entire thread and I gotta say, I feel pretty good going into the swap (this is really good info). My only issue is with building the harness; I can fab/weld and handle the headers no problem, but wiring isn't my strong point. Is there any detailed layman's intructions on the wiring anywhere? Does anyone sell a conversion or pre-done harness? I would def. pay for one, vs. doing it myself.
> TIA


g60ing has the info for wiring everything up I believe the links are at the first post in this thread. There are a few places that will do it for you however you need to provide both harnesses donor car and Corrado. Average estimate that I've gotten $750-850 for someone to do the harness

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Eurokraft performance in NJ quoted me $850 last year to do the harness. I've gotten a lot of positive feedback from close friends who have had work done by him

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

turboit said:


> g60ing has the info for wiring everything up I believe the links are at the first post in this thread. There are a few places that will do it for you however you need to provide both harnesses donor car and Corrado. Average estimate that I've gotten $750-850 for someone to do the harness


Correct on all points


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

vw_dred said:


> I have a '93 slc thats been sitting for a few years and I finally picked up everything needed from an '07 passat wagon this past weekend. Read this entire thread and I gotta say, I feel pretty good going into the swap (this is really good info). My only issue is with building the harness; I can fab/weld and handle the headers no problem, but wiring isn't my strong point. Is there any detailed layman's intructions on the wiring anywhere? Does anyone sell a conversion or pre-done harness? I would def. pay for one, vs. doing it myself.
> TIA


I like doing wiring on the car to put the parts where I want them. It’s easier than most people realize. The excel file makes this very simple.


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

G60ING said:


> I like doing wiring on the car to put the parts where I want them. It’s easier than most people realize. The excel file makes this very simple.


Yeah, I was looking over them and it seems straight forward; still a bit anxious. I'm gonna give it a tey thougjh. Thanks!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

So yesterday I was poking around etka looking for bolt part numbers, I found a mk3 2L starter bolt that is the right M10x140mm for my front motormount bracket/starter. 

It might be a little thin on the starter side to center it in the mk4 starter hole. I ordered it ($5) and will see how it fits.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Working on a number of upgrades for Corrado while I have engine out to find the source of the knocking sound in this video. https://youtu.be/ilc5FTFmYEs

Southbend warrantied their clutch and resurfaced the flywheel. 

I had HGB go through the transmission and check it over. He said the pinion shaft had excessive wear and cause excessive noise I. All the gears so he swapped that pinion shaft out. 

While the engine and transmission have been out I’ve decided to upgrade to the plus suspension, KW coilovers and install 312mm brakes with Boxster calipers. 









I’ve hated the mangled front brake lines my car had since I pulled the abs so I bent up two new ones after learning the mk2 EAAenginering lines wouldn’t fit.









More to come soon, I plan to have this back together for the Audi Cars and Coffee and then out to dub deliverance.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

G60ING said:


> I’ve decided to upgrade to the plus suspension, KW coilovers


Good choice, I bought the same in the V2 option

Purchased my swap car today, 06 passat sedan w/149k on the motor. I'll probably start a build thread to keep track of as much as I can. :beer:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Yeah I got the V2

Send me the link and I’ll post it.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Added some technical manuals, added some build thread links, cleaned up some other other stuff since I’m on bedrest due to a broken ankle.

Also I had a friend make some jam nuts for my KWs because those Allen screws look sketchy.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Doah! Broken ankle! Sorry to read that and I hope you get better. 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Thank you troystg


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Ohhh, some things you can't unsee.. can you tell I'm a wuss? Anything I can help with while you recover? 

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Sorry about that, I appreciate the offer I just need to not do anything that requires me to move for a couple weeks.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks for taking the time to keep the thread going and cleaning up the OP.

Can you elaborate/summarize on some of the ECU differences? I just re-read the entire thread. It seems some ECUs work with some pedals, some require more inputs, etc.

I am on the fence about picking up a donor B6. Id like to use as much of it as possible. Id like it to run the factory FSI injectors and what not. Basically be as it was designed to work, but in my older car. Zero intrest in gong standalone. 

Also, is there anything special about the stock fuel pump from the B6? What does that module do? Does the ECU turn the pump on/off/drive it at different speeds? I will never be able to get the stock pump in my car, but figuring I could use the module to drive a standard inline pump.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Good questions,

ECUs & Pedals, This is something that I didn't really see posted anywhere and by word of mouth discovered and confirmed after looking intensely at the wiring diagrams and then later through the testing of the resistance of the gas pedals. The ECUs are all very similar. there are some minor differences amongst them. the biggest being the gas pedals. 
-The Touareg 3.6 ECU for 2007-2008 utilizes a gas pedal similar to that of the Mk4 20V/2L/VR6 gas pedal.
-All other ECUs require the FSI gas pedal similar to that of Passat B6 pedal or possibly even the later Mk7 FSI pedal (I didn't investigate that option much but I read about it in one of the mk4 swaps or maybe it was my own thread) 

What I did was use a Passat engine and wiring harness with a Touareg ECU. I had to make a few minor pin changes to the Passat harness and then I was able to use a Mk4 gas pedal with the S&P bracket. This made the pedal install look more factory like on my corrado.

The FSI B6 in tank fuel pump is different than most earlier fuel pumps designs in that instead off and on like earlier fuel pumps it gets different voltages and runs at different speeds to supply variable pressures. This is all controlled by the fuel module instead of a relay like on earlier cars. 

Now a number of people have swapped in relays and used regular fuel pumps, some have also used the fuel pump module to drive a regular non-pulse pump. I chose to use the B6 fuel pump because Its was good enough for the factory cars. I can't really speak to what others have done for relays or traditional non-pulse fuel pumps. 

If I were you I'd swap in a mk3 tank into the mk2 and then use a B6 pump like I did on my swap, then again others may disagree. You should follow Nathan from Autotech's swap. He is using a fuel module with a regular pump in his mk2. He is at the point of trying to get it to fire up this week. 


Hopefully some of this has helped you, if not let me know what I didn't answer very well and maybe some of the others can chime in.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

This FSI manual does a little better job of explaining the low pressure fuel pump: http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_334_d1.pdf


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Doing some research on cam angles and chain stretch: https://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/...-timing-chain-stretch-with-vcds-185889-6.html


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

G60ING said:


> Doing some research on cam angles and chain stretch: https://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/...-timing-chain-stretch-with-vcds-185889-6.html


Very interesting read!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

troystg said:


> Very interesting read!


http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?10248-VR6-(3-6)-cam-chain-stretch-checking-with-VCDS


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

G60ING said:


> You should follow Nathan from Autotech's swap. He is using a fuel module with a regular pump in his mk2. He is at the point of trying to get it to fire up this week.


Yeah its a MK2 car with MK3 tank and MK3 pump with MK5 gti fuel filter (fpr) & B6 3.6L fuel control module tapped in with 2 wires at the ce2 box....also the supply line is MK4 Beetle 2.0L (perfect fit)

I took Matt from Eurokraft's advise of running the MK3 pump til it dies, and I already junkyarded another backup MK3 pump from a 99 model car for when it goes out (they will work but in time give out since they don't like the pulse modulation)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The pump should last longer w pwm control.


----------



## fUndersteer (Apr 21, 2017)

G60ING said:


> Also I had a friend make some jam nuts for my KWs because those Allen screws look sketchy.


Nice, good call on that one. I can't believe KW thought it would be ok to use plastic composite whatever that **** is with their crappy wrench design. Even with a brand new one the wrench was slipping off like crazy, forget about the 90% stripped one I had to unseize from the ones I bought.

Rant over, sorry for the thread jack.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

4-5 years later and it goes back on for the first time.

















There was daylight all the way between the pan and skid plate it I’ll space the plate down a little to avoid vibrations. Need to protect those power steering lines after I clearance the skid plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

nice skid plate! I did see that Eurowise is working on a steel 3.6 oil pan, probably because they got a nudge from jamie orr since he had some issues w/ that MK1 citi golf (which is slammed) - but I could be wrong


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> nice skid plate! I did see that Eurowise is working on a steel 3.6 oil pan, probably because they got a nudge from jamie orr since he had some issues w/ that MK1 citi golf (which is slammed) - but I could be wrong


Thanks, it’s an old scooterman mk2 skidplate. This nice thing about the skid plate doesn’t transfer the stress to the block but when ultra low there isn’t room for a plate.

The mk3 ABA 2L transmission/starter bolt that will replace my starter/front motormount bracket bolt.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Probably need to thank the DCI house at H2Oi for planting the seed on this one:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Engine block code location:


















Also I’m going to install some ARPs in long block but have been concerned about whether I could just replace the rod bolts one at a time, so I’m going to measure a set of 3.6 rods with stock bolts and then measure them after installing ARP bolts. I’m going to take them to a reputable machine shop for the measurements.

Whether I disassemble my 2016 long block that I just picked up and have the rods resized will depends upon the measurements.











































My new engine stand, I took one and cut it to fit inside my geared rotating stand to save space.









12mm coolant plug part number: 7P0121099 









Look at how much larger the 2016 exhaust manifolds are on the right.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Measurements of the 2016 ports:

















Interesting port on the pulley side of the head, I’ll probably use a freeze plug to close it. P/N: 03H127065A

















The waterpump has a vacuum port to stop waterpump coolant flow:


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Interesting on how much larger the ports are. The horsepower rating the same on the 2016's?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

turboit said:


> Interesting on how much larger the ports are. The horsepower rating the same on the 2016's?


2006 Passat:









2017 Touareg:









I wonder if those are real numbers or if all the changes are for emissions and mpg. I bet there is hidden hp/tq in the later engines.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Great news I went to the machine shop around the corner from NGP to measure before and after ARP rod bolts in a set of 3.6 rods. They told me they had done this same measurement of stock and ARPs with these rods twice before and no distortion. They said if I wanted to waste my money they would do it but politely told me there was no need in their eyes.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I’ve been distracted by the holidays and going to the junkyards. To find good deals around the country. I scored a 3.6 from LKQ in Charlotte during their New Years sale on my birthday for 40% off. I plan to use the junkyardscore in a Red 1993 SLC corrado I’ll be bringing home soon.









My Buddy got a 3.2 for his all-road swap.


















I now have all my engines on stands at home and I’m making progress on getting my silver Corrado.










I weighed my old engine from
My corrado with all accessories and clutch, 443 lb without oil.

















Also I scored a brand new head for a friend off FB Mktplace. My friend is building a 1970s rear engine car with a 3.6. I told him if he flakes and doesn’t pick it up in 6months it becomes mine


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Some pics of me doing the oil pickup tube, oil pan and clutch:

I like to use a drill bit to clean the holes.

















Then wash the parts, blow them off and let them dry.









I love having a gear driven rotating engine stand:


























The crank is approximately 17mm thick where the flywheel mounts. I measured this because the next time I order flywheel bolts I plan to get bolts that are are longer, the same as the thickness of the flywheel and crank. I used an small allen wrench and then used the depth gauge on the calipers to measure it. It would have been easier if I had the timing cover off.

















85ftlb I went to 50ftlb first


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

On the accessory bracket if you don’t want to space the bracket away from the engine you will have to grind the casting button off off the crack pipe opening and clearance the flange a little.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Why would you need longer flywheel bolts? Why not go stock size? Curious!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

To fight against the ARPs loosening up like Paul has had happen a couple times on his 8,500 rpm drag car. Mine hasn’t had the problem. When ordering 10x1.00 flywheel bolts they have 3 lengths. I went with factory. Next time I’ll order the longer ones since there are more threads available.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have uncommon problems. I really think they would hold at 90-100lbft. The stock bolt torque was way harder to hit than 80 was.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

3.6 timing tools:








http://www.metalnerd.com/mobile/catalog/product/5378e0ec6f5043dd9d92a4f39e421085









If you have an early 2006-2007 no vacuum pump motor:









Vacuum pump engine:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Finished hogging out my 2016 exhaust manifolds. They are huge in comparison to the 2006 manifolds I hogged out. 



















Comparison of the stock 2016 Touareg exhaust ports and the ones I gasket matched.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The Touareg 1-3 manifold is 13mm shorter than the Passat 2006-2007 blv.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

So I decided to redo both pipes and move the bellows down so they are in the same spot for each pipe. This will aid in the flex. Also I made the Downpipe with the engine in the natural position of the engine on the mounts and then lowered the front for a little hood clearance after the Downpipe was finished. This meant the Downpipe was stressed when I reinstalled it. 

I’m also doing some rerouting like the 850 Downpipe has around the shift cables.










On the other side of the engine I ground down the engine block a little and also the accessory bracket to make it so I wouldn’t need to space the bracket out. This gave me clearance on the cross member by the ac compressor.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

No spacers on the accessory bracket sure makes more grinding on the alternator necessary


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

G60ING said:


> No spacers on the accessory bracket sure makes more grinding on the alternator necessary


Yikes! That is a good bit of extra material to remove.

FYI - I have been adding an extra spreadsheet to your 3.6 wiring excel sheet. Its mostly for dumb dumb's like myself who don't label anything when they rip it out of the car but others might find it useful too. New tab is called Sensor Grouping T94 (2nd tab from left). I still need to add in signal lines that were deleted...

3.6 Wiring Excel Sheet


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Thanks I will update my file with it later this week. I’ve updated some of my engine harness wiring so all of my oil pressure wiring, alternator, AC and positive cable will run under the intake instead of under the oil filter. I’m using some unused pins in the T14 engine harness to chassis plug. 

I’ve also switch to trying the 42draft designs oil pressure manifold. My other setup seaped oil (not leaked but always had a fine oil film) probably due to the dirty welds on the bungs being porous.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

G60ING said:


> I’ve also switch to trying the 42draft designs oil pressure manifold. My other setup seaped oil (not leaked but always had a fine oil film) probably due to the dirty welds on the bungs being porous.


I ordered something similar but with only 2 connections https://www.summitracing.com/parts/vdo-240850 I've used something similar on turbo builds for an oil feed so it should be fine for adding in an oil temp sensor.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Good option for lower radiator hose temp sensor without a port. 32mm hose PN N90693101 :









38mm hose ends 023121174:


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

G60ING said:


> Good option for lower radiator hose temp sensor without a port. 32mm hose


Sounds like that would mate with the lower rad hose.

The T fitting I bought from autotech mates with the coolant line that leads to the aux water pump, which is fine as long as that pump is running at all times. The T you have listed seems like a much better option ESP if you can get it for $10!


FYI - there is some NOS from Latvia on ebay right now. They have a few left for ~$20 shipped so I picked one up.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

choobs said:


> The T fitting I bought from autotech mates with the coolant line that leads to the aux water pump, which is fine as long as that pump is running at all times.


I run my 3.6 aux water pump off of the stock FCM in the MK4, not recommended. It does not allow the engine to warm up. I guess the 3.6 stock ECM has a map to control the water pump. Unfortunately I had my tuner remove that function before I knew about how poorly the engine would warm up.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

dorkage said:


> I run my 3.6 aux water pump off of the stock FCM in the MK4, not recommended. It does not allow the engine to warm up. I guess the 3.6 stock ECM has a map to control the water pump. Unfortunately I had my tuner remove that function before I knew about how poorly the engine would warm up.


Good to know, I'll let the 3.6 ECM control when to operate this pump then and switch where coolant temp sensor is located


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

choobs said:


> Good to know, I'll let the 3.6 ECM control when to operate this pump then and switch where coolant temp sensor is located


I also don't think you need the lower rad temp sensor. I think that is just for fan control as mine threw a code for the water pump originally (after a drive with the aux pump disconnected) and the lower rad sensor was already coded out. I might check the output for the aux pump on mine and see if it still works, maybe he just removed the CEL for the relay and the routine is still there.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Last couple pictures, before I installed the dipstick and radiator, hopefully for a long time. Notice I’m using the 42draft design oil manifold, VR6 ac compressor and boy is it a tight fit.

I’m also using a VR6 ps coolant line.

The wiring has been rerouted to come in from above for everything.


















I made the lower radiator hose a little longer just so there isn’t any stretching. PN 3C0121049J


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

So I did a comparison of the 2006 Passat Downpipe to manifold gaskets to the 2016 Touareg gaskets. The Touareg are 58.5mm, the Passat are 2.5mm smaller in diameter, 56mm. 

The Touareg are $3 cheaper and have prongs to hold them on to the exhaust manifolds.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbup: in.


----------



## wolfyboyro (Jul 13, 2019)

G60ING said:


> I finished my belt setup.
> 
> After cutting the bracket as pictured (borrowed picture)
> 
> ...


why did you use the washers?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I did it to clear the block on my BLV, on my CGRA block I ground the block’s casting down and didn’t use the washers.


----------



## edinko (Jul 28, 2019)

I have found this thread very useful.
I have plan to put Turbo charged VR6 hopfuly 3.6l in my w12 A8L because ther is more to tune than my w12. And longitudinal engine position make my job easy a lot. 
Im lisening for your opinions.


----------



## wolfyboyro (Jul 13, 2019)

G60ING said:


> I did it to clear the block on my BLV, on my CGRA block I ground the block’s casting down and didn’t use the washers.


I have a BWS, but seems to align perfectly. Yours was touching the engine block and the pully was not aligned properly, on the BLV?i am at this point with my project and I want to know if I have to add that 6mm washer. Because the space between the AC compressor and the front beam is so tight already.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I don’t have a good picture of it but here are some pics from my collection that I circle the casting button on. I’m certain it’s on your block in a similar manner to the BLV and CGRA. You might want to check with a marker or putty to ensure you aren’t hitting. 


























I ground mine and did away with the washers.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Also without washers the 3.6 alternator interferes more with the injector plug.

I have a mish mash of accessories. My latest version is:

3.6 alternator and pulley (2006)
2017 Touareg 3.6 tensioner and pulley
Smooth 3.6 waterpump pulley
VR6 corrado ac compressor and pulley 
Smooth power steering pump pulley and 12v PS pump

I tried hard to run the ribbed aluminum ps and wp pulleys but had no luck getting them to align.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*



edinko said:


> I have found this thread very useful.
> I have plan to put Turbo charged VR6 hopfuly 3.6l in my w12 A8L because ther is more to tune than my w12. And longitudinal engine position make my job easy a lot.
> Im lisening for your opinions.


I’ll give you a 3.6 for the W12 block. I would make that w12 into the coolest coffee table ever. 

The 3.6 or was it 3.2 was an option in the phaeton so it should be bolt in if I’m not mistaken. That’s an interesting swap to say the least.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

> Because the space between the AC compressor and the front beam is so tight already.


You could always notch the lower rad support if necessary. I have washers on my accessory bracket and was concerned about this spacing as well. Seems like the options were to space the rad support lower or notch it.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

On my cross member I might have had the pinch weld cut and seam welded back when I did my TDI swap. I know I did on my 1st TDI corrado swap, not sure about this one. I did do a crapload of bearing on it to change the shape to fit around the ac compressor.


----------



## wolfyboyro (Jul 13, 2019)

G60ING said:


> Also without washers the 3.6 alternator interferes more with the injector plug.
> 
> I have a mish mash of accessories. My latest version is:
> 
> ...


Thx mate!your post is pure gold!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Looks like I won’t be supporting the 3.6 VR6 FB group because the admin has issues.


----------



## pdcm (Mar 29, 2000)

G60ING said:


> Looks like I won’t be supporting the 3.6 VR6 FB group because the admin has issues.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

pdcm said:


>


sad but the other 3.6 FB group is able to fill the void and has more participating members. VW 2.8 | 3.2 | 3.6 VR6 Performance Group

VW 2.8 | 3.2 | 3.6 VR6 Performance Facebook Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1019912454752707/


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Rolling video shot from my way to Vag Fair on Saturday. I didn't know the guy, that laugh is epic.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

3" exhaust build cost:


*Part**Cost**Link*Borla muffler$100http://www.summitracing.com/parts/BOR-400482MagnaFlow cat $120http://www.summitracing.com/parts/MPE-59929Pypes Resonator$75https://www.summitracing.com/parts/PYE-MVR203STechtonics over the axle pipe$260custom order call https://www.techtonicstuning.com/Race Ace Male/Female V-Band Clamps - 2$75https://www.aceraceparts.com/products/stainless-v-band-assembly-300-am-mf?variant=6641626564Stainless Band Clamps -2 $20http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-692030Straight 3" SS pipe$35http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SUM-640130-1MBS Tail Pipe S-bend$50Custom, offset needs to be 2" with a length of 12" with 2" of straight pipe at each endSS Flat Stock 1/2"x1/8"x3' for the Hangers$20ebay, probably only need 18" if thatRubber/Chain exhaust hangers A1074920044$8 MTC 3223/107-492-00-44 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CGNSDS4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_VkfsDb10CFQTC Welding$150Find Somebody that is good


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

G60ING said:


> *Welding - Find Somebody that is good*


The most important part!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I went to the track while the wife and son went to visit family in Florida. I was just planning to watch and enjoy a drive there and back. Well there were not a whole lot of cars there, game on.

I didn’t even air the tires down to help prevent hooking up and grenading driveline parts.

First run I pampered it and didn’t get on it to hard as I still have a rev hang. It had a 15.1 with a 95mph trap.

2nd run and I didn’t even get out of the lights. I was pushed back off the line because I broke something in the driveline.

Called AAA











Then I proceeded to try and get the 90mm spoiler off so it wouldn’t get bent backwards when put on the truck. This was easier said than done as I left my tool back home because I had been to the junkyard the day before and besides I wasn’t planning to race. 

I did have my rabbit jack. It has a full base which makes it better than a widow maker. I also had two blocks of wood to chalk the tires. Does anybody have a better small jack to keep in the spare tire well? 

I didn’t have any real tools but I remembered I had my ole military gerber in the glove box for standby situations like this. I used it to get the spoiler off. 










Before getting on the rollback I checked to see if the mph moved. I was able to see RPMs and mph climb, Thank goodness an axle or CV. It was odd because every time I’ve broken an axle before it would make a popping sound. 

53 mile ride home:

















Found the issue:
https://youtu.be/_8kQeNN_EkA


















I’m so thrilled I decided to help my buddy drag this mk3 out of his garage in February and kept the axles.









I also have a box of CV boot kits from a parts closeout I bought from the classifieds. I didn’t even have to visit the parts store. I will order new pinch clamps for the boot kits. 

I like to use RTV on the output flange to seal the grease in. I hate those gaskets. I also used it between the boot and CV joint because my last ones leaked grease out, hard plastic oem boots. 









All is good again but no more track time until stage 3 axles.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like an adventure! Glad to see it wasn’t anything major and you are back on the road so quickly. At least you weren’t bored!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

troystg said:


> Sounds like an adventure! Glad to see it wasn’t anything major and you are back on the road so quickly. At least you weren’t bored!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, it was actually fun to repair. Getting it back on the road quickly was important for the pride since I recently just moved into a new house and had a rollback backing up in the driveway after midnight.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Have to break in the new neighbors with an after hours tow early on. Don’t want them thinking you are too respectable.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Have to break in the new neighbors with an after hours tow early on. Don’t want them thinking you are too respectable.


Hahaha.....

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

G60ING said:


> Thanks, it was actually fun to repair. Getting it back on the road quickly was important for the pride since I recently just moved into a new house and had a rollback backing up in the driveway after midnight.


Just setting the tone for the life to come at your new location! Glad it was an easy fix mostly because of your parts hoarding


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

yeah time will tell, I should be having a friend's corrado dropped off soon so I can swap a 3.6 into it....


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Some parts I have forsale:

3.6 intake manifold for $150 shipped:
24V accessory bracket $80 shipped
Oil pan sold to KP.









VR6 spindles $80 shipped









17Z brakes $270 shipped









Rear Touareg brakes 
$120 shipped









VR6 corrado fogs $1,000


----------



## kwstastt225 (Jun 4, 2014)

hi friends.one quick question.. can a BUB 3.2(mpi) block fit a BLV 3.6 head(fsi type) ?i think the blocks have a different v angle.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

They can but only with lots of machining.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

So I went to Detroit for the Corrado Corral at RADwood. The car performed flawlessly. The power at highway speeds is impressive, going over the crown in the road or tar strips between lanes causes noteworthy torque steer at WOT. I don’t know if that’s a good thing or bad thing with a Peloquin LSD and sticky tires. 

I need to work at reducing under hood temps (header wrap)


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

It’s so great, after all the driving the only fluid leak is a minor dribble from the transmission. It took some wrenching to achieve that. At first the power steering and oil filter flange leaked. Then after I cured those the 2nd block’s vacuum pump delete leaked and with a new blockoff plate that’s cured. 

Now I just need to install some output flange seals.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

Did you ever solve the fuel level sending unit issue? I ran across this adapter box on the internet. I am guessing it is a microprocessor based solution that outputs a voltage scaled to your ohm limits. 

Testing the B6 level sender rheostat, the limits I tested for that are 55 ohm to 250ohm empty to full. Corrado is arond 40 ohm to 285ohm full to empty. Fairly close but you could really dial that in with that conversion box possibly without flipping the float too.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Oh that’s great, I haven’t resolved it but in the past year of driving have gotten very used to how it works.

First I try to fill up every 200miles (10gallons) but realistically can go 280-300 miles (18-20mpg) even if I’m pushing it and 320 if I’m not pushing the car hard, 20-23 mpg.

Second the float goes from empty up to about a 1/4 tank and when above 1/4 tank I begin to get concerned about filling up.

All that said it would be cool to get it fixed to work correctly. Thank you

https://www.tanksinc.com/index.cfm/...ct_id=748/category_id=-1/mode=prod/prd748.htm


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Anybody looking for misc 3.6 sensors, coilpacks, MAF ping me. I often have them from cars I pull harnesses from. $25 minimum or $75 for the care package of everything pictured below.


----------



## UT87GTI (Jul 9, 2015)

G60ING said:


> Anybody looking for misc 3.6 sensors, coilpacks, MAF ping me. I often have them from cars I pull harnesses from. $25 minimum or $75 for the care package of everything pictured below.


I am doing a swap for a buddy, im sure I will need these parts


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I replied to your message, I still have this care package available.


----------



## cfarque (Jul 30, 2018)

Hey bro, thanks to all your help with the wiring diagram. Here she is










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*

Beautiful, nice work. Do you have a link to the build?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I’m in the process of building another 3.6 corrado and using this car to help me determine how I will install an oil cooler on my silver 3.6 corrado that has AC and all sorts of other items to make it challenging. 

Here were the first couple pics of different fitting positions:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

To those interested in the 850 Downpipe, It fits the stock engine mounts and the Fabless stock positions pieces. It doesn't fit Fabless's Swap kits that center the position of the engine.

****NOTE THE 850fab Downpipe fitment doesn’t work with the FABLESS VR6 *Swap Kit* mounts and cross member that reposition the engine****
850 Fab's individual mounts and cross member doesn't reposition the engine and works with the 850 Fab downpipe. 

****also note that I don’t have any connection with 850Fab other than I paid to have him weld my downpipe and he then made a jig from it. I don’t make a cent off the sales of that part or any other parts sold by other 3.6 swap part sellers. 

I'm saying all this because it was pointed out that I had misspoken about the Fabless parts which hadn't been pointed out to me before. I'm planning to get a Fabless centering kit to help with engine fitment and maybe even handling. I plan to make mockup a new downpipe...who knows maybe a jig will get made from it.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Great work as always Frank. I read the whole thread as I've got a BLV and will be putting it into something CE2 (decisions decisions). I might have missed it being asked, but was there anything preventing you from running a complete AAA accessory system? I can see that one injector has some clearance issue. Or am I missing a "first step" issue, such as this block not sharing the same bolt pattern?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Sorry I don’t know if that will or won’t work, I went with the path of what will work based on my research of old threads and parts I had available to test. 

The amount info on the swap is rather thin so you might be onto something or potentially just spinning your wheels.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

For some reason I don't think the 12v bracket bolts up or the pulley offset is wrong. Its something just too long ago to recall.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'll probably poke at it later this year. If nobody has answered it, I'll try to report back.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

need_a_VR6 said:


> For some reason I don't think the 12v bracket bolts up or the pulley offset is wrong. Its something just too long ago to recall.


12V bracket doesn't bolt up from what I recall. I had to run a 24v bracket with some small washers as spacers.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I used a 3.6 one with the tensioner cut off and only one idler and the 24v tensioner on the head.


----------



## bertocolon (May 16, 2001)

Great Thread, brother!
Thanks


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

bertocolon said:


> Great Thread, brother!
> Thanks


Thanks, it’s a fun build.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> To those interested in the 850 Downpipe, It fits the stock engine mounts and the Fabless stock positions pieces. It doesn't fit Fabless's Swap kits that center the position of the engine.
> 
> ****NOTE THE 850fab Downpipe fitment doesn’t work with the FABLESS VR6 *Swap Kit* mounts and cross member that reposition the engine****
> 850 Fab's individual mounts and cross member doesn't reposition the engine and works with the 850 Fab downpipe.
> ...


850 fab makes engine mounts now?

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I just used stock mounts


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I’ll add this to the list of useful links, 3.6 engine rebuild info and parts: https://www.brianglen.com/post/3-6l-vr6-blv-engine-rebuild-information-and-parts-list


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Frank I'm sure you saw the post on instagram, TDC shop has harness setup and did some swap tune from United Motorsports, modern PWM fuel pump they are getting 28mpg and 324hp and 310tq at the wheels, on a stock blv


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I don't believe 324 at the tire at all


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Dave and I talk regularly, he built this as a test rig to get the tune perfect. I believe the numbers. It’s a gearing exercise if you think about it, smaller tire size. He is working out the drive ability issues. I’m planning to be a customer of his.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Smaller tires are worth a little but where is the rest of the 25whp more than most. Get the tune and I will pay for a before/after at ngp


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Smaller tires are worth a little but where is the rest of the 25whp more than most. Get the tune and I will pay for a before/after at ngp


His tune actually changes some of the harness. I believe it’s running only 1 O2 sensor. 

He keeps telling me I need to remove that hidden maf and air intake to lose the revhang, maybe when I put together in March after I install the fabless parts and new Downpipe.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Smaller tires are worth a little but where is the rest of the 25whp more than most. Get the tune and I will pay for a before/after at ngp


From what he told me, with the tune you must use the higher flow fuel pump and fuel filter with the 6bar pressure regulator built into it. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

When I told him I was using a factory pump before he built this setup he agreed with my approach and said I probably the only one on this path.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I changed my motor Mount brackets and crossmember for the fabless manufacturing centering parts:


















































The about of clearance gained is amazing. I wish these parts were available early on. The 850 fab Downpipe won’t work with this kit but I’m not worried.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow! Looks like it also rotates the engine to bring the frontside up too. That's a TON more room in the front, will make running a dual fan setup much easier. Is the main advantage here weight distribution?

Will this require custom CV shafts?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The dual fans are already in there, that was the number 1 reason. Plus a larger mk3 radiator. 

Handling is a good by product.

The kit comes with axles but I’m having some DSS axles made.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Quick refresher on intake manifold ports: 

You could delete the blue and red.

Blue is for the fuel tank’s vent line. I run that because it’s so simple to route.

Red I have capped off and I think this was for the emissions pump I deleted it in the ecu 5 years ago. 

Yellow is for my brake booster. On newer black intake manifold cars this runs off the vacuum pump.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Made a lot of progress in the past couple week. The Driveshaft Shop axles arrived after only 2 weeks:










I fabricated my downpipe and plan to see about reproducing them. The fitment is perfect. I had put the bend that’s now on the midpipe on the downpipe at first but this prevented the downpipe from squeezing in with the engine still in the car and manifolds not being removed. 

















I also fabbed and fitted AC condenser brackets, power steering cooler bracket (blue thing is a Derale aluminum cooler) and an oil cooler mount.

It all fits nicely behind the core support.




























I made new upper radiator pipe to fit the mk3 radiator. I just need to trim it down a little so it’s closer the radiator and install a longer vent hose.










The future challenges for this next round of putting it back together:

-Intake (swoops won’t fit at all as it hits the brake reservoir) I’ll probably run a stock inlet pipe

-shorten ac line to the condenser

-shorten PS pump high pressure line

-deal with all of the other line/hoses lengths

-fabricate a midpipe with a cat and resonator


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I played around with a couple variations of the Downpipe exit before arriving at my final posted above. Here is one:


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

WAY WAY WAY better than mine.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

If it flows who cares what it looks like



dorkage said:


> WAY WAY WAY better than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Here is a list of coolant hoses I used on a friend’s 3.6 swap and it made life so simple:















































To go from the reservoir to the coolant pipe I’ll use a 3rd g60 heatercore hose that’s been cut down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

In the process of making my AC lines and intake.

Started with a new mk3 2L/TDI line for the evaporator to compressor line. I did something similar on my TDI Corrado. 









I curled it back with a conduit bender. Something with a tighter radius would have been great. 































Still need to visit my ac line guy to get the rubber sections on the corrado evaporator to condenser line replaced and the SLC end added to the mk3 line. 

The first variation of the intake pipe. I was warned to move the maf away from the TB.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I’m preparing for my TDC harness and United tune. One of the requirements is to use an RS4 fuel pump assembly. One of the benefits is the fuel gauge ohms is close enough to Corrado spec that I’m going to use the RS4 board and keep things simple. 



































The rado board is about 1.25” and I don’t feel like munching with it. I’m ready to take the easy path for now. Hell the RS4 will be better than my current set with the B6 going from empty (Full) up to about 1/3 tank when empty. I just fill up every 200-260miles.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

G60ING said:


> I changed my motor Mount brackets and crossmember for the fabless manufacturing centering parts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy smokes that is huuge! I think I'm going to go that route and have the 850 fab downpipe modified


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

Yeah I really like the extra room here. I have a few things I'm going to try in order to have a competent cooling system but if those don't work as I want them to, I might have to go the fabless route as well. 

We'll find out soon if a 12" 1300 CFM fan + 5.25" 300 CFM fan fits and is enough pulling power for for a cool happy motor!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

choobs said:


> Yeah I really like the extra room here. I have a few things I'm going to try in order to have a competent cooling system but if those don't work as I want them to, I might have to go the fabless route as well.
> 
> We'll find out soon if a 12" 1300 CFM fan + 5.25" 300 CFM fan fits and is enough pulling power for for a cool happy motor!


With an external oil cooler I bet You’d be fine.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

G60ING said:


> With an external oil cooler I bet You’d be fine.


Yeah that is next in the chamber. Have you added one into any of your builds? I want to say its a pretty snug fit for the sandwich plate but I can't remember off hand


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The mocal plate will delete the stock one, you can't run both like on a 12v


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

choobs said:


> Yeah that is next in the chamber. Have you added one into any of your builds? I want to say its a pretty snug fit for the sandwich plate but I can't remember off hand


Yeah delete the factory one. Buy one with a thermostat, loop the block line to the coolant pipe. 























You can buy the mocal plate by itself here: VW Performance - Autotech Sport Tuning: Mocal THERMO SANDWICH PLATE ADAPTOR, 12V VR6

Eurosport has a nice selection of oil cooler parts too: 








Search: 16 results found for "Oil cooler"


VW/Volkswagen Parts,Audi Parts.Replacement parts, performance vw parts,performance Audi parts,Exhaust System,Air Intake,Cold air intake,ECU,Suspension,Maintenan




www.eurosportacc.com


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for the replies and pics! USRT had a decent price on the mocal plate, install kit and a 13 row cooler. I'll have this all addressed soon enough 🍻👍


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Some pictures from Wookies I had an absolute blast with this car. The whole car performed very well and for once I few I can say I slayed the dragon.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

WOW!!! 400th post in this thread

To help clarify what my current build here is how my corrado currently sits. The car handles really well now. Better than any corrado I've driven. The handling is better because of these factors: the engine being centered, revhang was reduced significantly when I got rid of my aftermarket maf intake, increased front spring rates and the rear beam being straight and centered

*Engine Details:*

3.6 VR6 Engine swap from a 2017 Touareg
Passat Oil pan and pickup tube
early 3.6 passat oil filter housing with a 42draft design oil pressure switch manifold, (this manifold will soon be deleted as I swap to a TDC Harness)
24V accessory bracket without washers spacing it out
24V belt tensioner
12V corrado/mk3 VR6 PS pump
12v mk3 smooth (no ribs) PS pulley
3.6 smooth water pump pulley (there is a factory aluminum one with ribs)
Corrado/MK3 12V ac compressor 
3.6 passat alternator with a chunk cut out to clearance the injector plug
Vacuum pump deleted
CC black 2pc intake manifold
2007 Touareg ECU
2006 Passat wiring harness mdified to work with the toureg ecu and block (I will soon be running a TDC 2010 CC ECU and Harness with united tune)

2.25” custom downpipes
3” custom downpipe-back v-band exhaust with Magnaflow Cat, Pypes resonator, Borla muffler and Techtonics over the axle pipe
B6 Passat in tank fuel pump and fuel module (soon to be an RS4 pump)
Mk4 gas pedal
ARP Rod bolts
Malone tuning swap file (soon to be United TDC tune)
K&N filter
S&P Mk4 gas pedal adapter
Spal cooling fans, 13” & 9” install a proper relay setup for this 
Custom stainless coolant pipe
Fabless engine centering mounts and cross member
Fabless radiator fan shroud with spal high flow curved fan blades (straight blades don't move as much CFM)
MK3 VR6 radiator
*Transmission Details:*

1993 Corrado SLC 02A CDM Transmission _Soon to be a mk4 VR6 02J for the longer gearing _
*SouthBend stage 3 daily clutch* I get asked this question a lot
Sachs Stock corrado 12V VR6 flywheel (only $60 new) 
ARP Flywheel bolts
Peloquin limited slip differential
Passat TDI .765 5th gear
Phenix stainless clutch line
Phenix shifter bushings
DieselGeek 5-Sigma short shifter
OEM European Polo 02J shifter box conversion
Transmission Rebuilt by HGB Transmissions
Level 2.9 custom Axles
*Brakes Details:*

12.3” fronts with Porsche Boxster Calipers
Stoptech slotted rotors
Apilok Adapters for a Mk4 with 1/4” spacers
Autotech stainless lines
25.4mm Audi Quattro Master Cylinder
R32 Rear Vented brakes installed with custom mk4 spindles
EBC Yellow Pads
Non-abs conversion
New booster
New proportioning valve

*Suspension Details*

KW V2 Coilovers
514lb upgraded front springs
_About to increase the rear springs by 120lb_

VR6 Plus suspension
Neuspeed rear sway bar set to the medium setting
Neuspeed rear triangulated shock tower bar (modified for quick release)
Autotech upper front strut bar
R32 bushings rear of front control arms
Phenix Poly bushings front of front control arms
Rear beam spacers to center the beam, they aren't on the website but contact them. They are $80: Trinity-DMS
Aftermarket Mk2 Rear beam without sway bar (narrower than 20mm narrower than an SLC beam which allows for wider wheels and more potential track widths with spacers changes which helps counter understeer/oversteer)
IMS – Competition parts for competitive people Spherical rear beam bearings
*Note that soon I'll be installing a 2010 harness modified by Dave at TDC. I'm doing this because the United tune has been sorted out to have no revhang and has a dyno proven tune of approximately 325whp in Dave's mk1*. I'm not planning to change any of the hard parts on my engine other than the fuel pump to the RS4 as speced by Dave TDC/United.

I am planning to install a 02J with longer gearing.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy to see you continuously refine your build, fantastic work done here. This thread is practically the 3.6 swap bible and hopefully it helps others as much as it did me.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

choobs said:


> Happy to see you continuously refine your build, fantastic work done here. This thread is practically the 3.6 swap bible and hopefully it helps others as much as it did me.


Thank you, what’s great is how over the past 5 years the swap has become more commonplace and the aftermarket support has grown. Just look at how TDC and United have figured out the worst part about the swap, the revhang and proven hp.


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

I just picked up a 3.6 from a 2020 Atlas. Engine, harness and gas pedal. I need to get an ECU. What ECU will work with the engine, I understand that the immobilizer has to be deleted.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

1sickrado said:


> I just picked up a 3.6 from a 2020 Atlas. Engine, harness and gas pedal. I need to get an ECU. What ECU will work with the engine, I understand that the immobilizer has to be deleted.


Contact your tuner they will probably tell you to use an older harness and ecu.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

After Wookies my fan circuit cause my fuse box to erupt in flames


































I had been planning to pull my engine harness and installing a TDC swap harness and use the new United no revhang tune and the gets to this weekend where one installing it. What fun, the new tune requires an RS4 fuel pump so I have to build a new pump, of coarse the tank was full when I parked it.










I’m ditching the wiper motor that I haven’t used in 4 years and installing the gigantic 3.6 ECU in this end of the raintray instead of under the battery. The two plugs are flipping huge and required a new hole. 












































I’m also installing a relay panel for the headlights, fogs, ac clutch and fans below the battery:

















Notice how close that fire got to really getting out of control:









Here is what saved my car, an element fire extinguisher. The don’t use dry chemicals so the cleanup is minimal, this was recommended when I was considering mounting a 5lb chemical extinguisher.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I have changed out my terminal tools and based on the first couple pins this morning I’m very happy with the results. The red terminal removal kit has multiple options for the most common sizes I end up using. 

The iwiss crimp kit is a nice upgrade from my elcheapo crimpers. I’m not 100% on the ratcheting aspect and might disable this. 

Considering I bought both for less than the price of the schwanban terminal removal kit I’m very happy.










IWISS Quick Change Ratcheting Crimper Tool Kit, Automotive Service Kit, for Crimping MC4 Connector, Insulated & Non-insulated Terminal, Open Barrel Terminals, Dupont Connector, End Sleeve Ferrules IWISS Quick Change Ratcheting Crimper Tool Kit, Automotive Service Kit, for Crimping MC4 Connector, Insulated & Non-insulated Terminal, Open Barrel Terminals, Dupont Connector, End Sleeve Ferrules - - Amazon.com
If you want the crumpet for less they have the same setup in a bag for a few dollars less. I splurged at $37









Supercrazy 23-Piece Universal Terminal Release Kit-Universal Electrical Terminal Removal for American Domestic and Imported Vehicles SF0287 Amazon.com: Supercrazy 23-Piece Universal Terminal Release Kit-Universal Electrical Terminal Removal for American Domestic and Imported Vehicles SF0287 : Automotive









I feel like I own digikey stock after restocking my terminal supplies for just about every terminal used on the car.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The Fabless bar’s mk3 bottom mounts (they haven’t sold any top mounts yet ) are aluminum pins that rest in place without anything holding them in. After Wookies I found the pins barely in and I’m certain it’s only a matter of time before one comes dislodged. 

I bought some slightly longer steel roll pins and had them welded in.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

So I’m using relays under the battery to control the fans high and low speeds (13” fan by itself for low, 13” and 9” for high) 

I have used the G60 after run fan relay on my TDI and 3.6 with no issues but I have hated how it would cycle on and off so I’m adding a timer relay (Hella pn 5H3-996.152-131) where I can control the amount of time the fan runs after the thermal switch cools off. I’ve set it to approximately 2 minutes:



















I’ve eliminated a number of relays because I’ve ditched things like windshield wipers front and rear.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Here is a my new RS4 fuel pump in a mk5 fuel pump housing. I had been using a B6 fuel pump but the United no revhang tune requires the RS4 fuel pump and the RS4 filter and regulator. 

When I had a TDI sending unit in my tank I removed the bottom lock ring so that’s why I’m not using a corrado or mk3 fuel pump. 

The B6/mk5 design keeps everything in place without a ring in the bottom of the tank. 

I’m using the rs4 sending unity because it’s ohms range is about the same as the corrado’s

Corrado’s full is 38.4 and empty is .282
RS4 full is 46.7 and empty is .298

Beats the B6 being reverse and empty being 51.9 and full .289

With the B6 it would start out at empty on the gauge and rise. I never ran empty because I kept track of mileage and would fill up around 200miles but knowing my mpg was 22-28 depending on how I drove it I would sometimes push 300miles on the highway where The gauge would be around 1/3 tank. 

It never bothered me but I’m certain some of you OCD people would freak out. 

If you can handle that fuel tank gauge topic then I’ll tell you about the tach when I install the converter and cluster later this week. It might set your hair on fire if the gas gauge pings you












































































Notice the top part of the fuel pump gets ground down so it’s a smaller OD. Also the ID of the locking ring needs to be enlarged to fit the new fuel pumps.









The awd RS4 and B6 fuel pump has an extra line that needs plugging. Here is the plug I made initially for my B6 pump installed on my corrado.

















To seal the fuel pump I have used an o-ring for a couple years without issue. Here is the part number, 
I think it’s a 4.5” ID


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I checked my bins and didn’t have a fuel filter bracket I could find. So I made one for my RS4 fuel filter. Watch me find 2 corrado brackets next week in my bins.

Time to make two return lines.



















Nice part is a mk5 filter to engine bay fuel line fits nicely. The mk5 tank lines are too short.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Why is the rs4 pump needed, marginal flow from the b6 ones (though they work "fine" oem)


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Why is the rs4 pump needed, marginal flow from the b6 ones (though they work "fine" oem)


That’s what the spec was for the tune built for the hp numbers quoted, I know your thoughts on the numbers. I’ll visit NGP this next month.


This morning I made the fuel lines. I realized the RS4 input port is 3/8 where everything else I have is 5/16. Did some quick research and found autozone had a repair fitting that adapts from 3/8 Bundt to a 5/16” barb.



























The process of installing the fittings takes a little practice but there are a couple key things.
-vise jaw pads
-deadblow hammer
-razor cutters for a flat cut
-utility knife to put a chamfer on the inside of the line. This is key to making them easy to assemble.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy to see you didn't lose the whole car. Time to order that fire extinguisher...

I have been using a dakota digital tach converter signal pulling off the alternator for a few years now with no issues. Only downside is the light flywheel causes the RPMs to fall faster than the converter can keep up with 

And those right angle bundy connectors are pain in the arse to install. I did it similar to your way except with notched blocks of 2x4 as the jaws. Those silicone(?) pads look like a far better option!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

choobs said:


> Happy to see you didn't lose the whole car. Time to order that fire extinguisher...
> 
> I have been using a dakota digital tach converter signal pulling off the alternator for a few years now with no issues. Only downside is the light flywheel causes the RPMs to fall faster than the converter can keep up with
> 
> And those right angle bundy connectors are pain in the arse to install. I did it similar to your way except with notched blocks of 2x4 as the jaws. Those silicone(?) pads look like a far better option!


The vise jaw pads are about $10 on Amazon and come in handy a couple times a year. 


I had a tach that worked proper but it was my TDI cluster so it only went up to 4500 RPMs or so. When the cluster died I swapped in a good VR cluster but didn’t bother with the tach. My ear and butt was pretty good at knowing when the RPMs were too high. 

I have a Dakota tach interface with this new setup. Doesn’t really do me much good in the 6,500-8k range. That’s the fun zone.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I went to install the fuel lines and found out that the world’s bundy 3/8” fuel fitting is different than Audi’s

After talking with Dave at TDC who put together the specs requiring an RS4 fuel filter I found out the autozone/advance auto fitting need massaging to fit. I removed the o-rings and then opened it up a hair. He also modified the clip because it doesn’t insert all the way to clip in. I decided to use a hitch pin cotter pin. It’s not ideal but I’m pushing to get this thing on the road. 












I plan to circle back later on after I track down an RS4 line or a better fitting.










Audak 1 Pair 3 Inch Aluminum... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07426TY4S?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share











https://www.autozone.com/fuel-delivery/fuel-line-connector/p/dorman-fuel-line-connector-800-055/238624_0_0


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

On the fire from the relays, do you figure that was just from the additional draw from those particular fans?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

dubCanuck1 said:


> On the fire from the relays, do you figure that was just from the additional draw from those particular fans?


Yes it was from the two fans pulling too many amps from the 30amp fuse. They don’t relay the g60 fans for the circuits that use the fan switch. They do for the ac fan control. Freaking nuts but hey I should have relayed it long ago. Now that’s happening this week. 

Car started for the first time yesterday


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

One size fits all engine swap harnesses are oh so much fun. That said it saved me a crapload of time. I’ve shorten the chassis harness by about 2-3’ in sections being mindful to avoid cutting O2 sensor signal wires. 

The ECU is mounted and yesterday the car fired up for the first time. It was ready to fire up two days ago but it just wouldn’t and in hindsight I think it was just air in the fuel system, think about how a diesel doesn’t like to start when it hasn’t been bled.


Before taking about 18” of harness out of the raintray:










After, I may circle back and clean it up more but I’m working hard to get this reassembled by Saturday morning while also working my day job.









I tested all of the dash items and everything works and I even resolve some old issues that had been bugging. The dash will be ready to install tomorrow evening after I replace my battery wires. I ordered 8awg pos and ground cables from online because they were $5 each and I speced 5/16” holes for the battery end instead of 1/4” 

It was cheaper to order new cables than to make these myself. I also ordered a new ground terminal to chassis ground. At $3-$5 it’s easier to buy them. Here is the site I ordered from: Quality Copper Battery Cables Made in the USA! - BatteryCablesUSA


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

G60ING said:


> Yes it was from the two fans pulling too many amps from the 30amp fuse. They don’t relay the g60 fans for the circuits that use the fan switch. They do for the ac fan control. Freaking nuts but hey I should have relayed it long ago. Now that’s happening this week.
> 
> Car started for the first time yesterday


Thanks for sharing. I'll be doing a 3.6 into one of my Corrados or a MK2 and wanted to absorb any learnings you've experienced.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

G60ING said:


> Yes it was from the two fans pulling too many amps from the 30amp fuse. They don’t relay the g60 fans for the circuits that use the fan switch. They do for the ac fan control. Freaking nuts but hey I should have relayed it long ago. Now that’s happening this week.
> 
> Car started for the first time yesterday


SLC cars SHOULD be okay here since the fan control module helps to supply power and only a single fan is on the 30amp fuse. 

My question is that if your fans were drawing more than 30A, why didn't the fuse pop?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

choobs said:


> SLC cars SHOULD be okay here since the fan control module helps to supply power and only a single fan is on the 30amp fuse.
> 
> My question is that if your fans were drawing more than 30A, why didn't the fuse pop?


I think they were pulling less than 30amps. The fan switch died right after Wookies and when trouble shooting it I checked the fan fuse. For ****s and giggles I swapped in a different fuse and this other fuse didn’t make as good of connection and resistance caused a lot of heat.


----------



## Micropassatman (Feb 9, 2006)

Fantastic thread!

I am gearing up to do this swap from an '07 Passat into my '97 Passat GLX wagon

Thanks for all the blood, sweat and tears!


----------



## Micropassatman (Feb 9, 2006)

G60ING said:


> I changed my motor Mount brackets and crossmember for the fabless manufacturing centering parts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking on the Fablessmanufacturing site for this crossmember kit and all I see is a kit for the OEM mount location. Was this a custom order, or am I misreading their description?









Tubular Front Cross Bar – VW MK2


The Fabless Tubular Front Cross Bar is a direct replacement for the factory MK2 Golf/Jetta front cross member. It is stronger, stiffer and lighter than the factory front support. The integrated front engine mount decreases engine movement resulting in more power transferred where you want it...




www.fablessmanufacturing.com


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Micropassatman said:


> Looking on the Fablessmanufacturing site for this crossmember kit and all I see is a kit for the OEM mount location. Was this a custom order, or am I misreading their description?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I contacted them and they sent me an invoice.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Lost momentum but with this prototype 3D printed project box I’m moving in the right direction again.

Derale fan controller mounted on a g60 intercooler bracket.

MSD high current solidstate relays mounted for the headlights, fogs and ac. Slowing working on the wiring.

There will be a lexan cover that slides up and down to shield the setup from the rain on the final version of the box.











Some brake changes up front so I could make room for an 8.5” wide LM wheel.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWMBSZyLqri/

The wheel:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWMB3NsrkBv/


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Still waiting on a few items like grommets but the profess is happening slowly but surely:


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

hey guys, i am working on sorting out a 3.6 swap into my mk5 r32 racecar build. i've dug into the wiring diagrams and turns out the most headache inducing part of it is sorting the power sources and comparing them to the passat/touareg equivalents.

that said, once i got my head refreshed on reading the diagrams (it's been a few years) it turns out to not be sooooo terrible. the 3.6 uses 2 main relays to power the ecu and everything else engine related, J271 and J670. turns out the mk5 r32 does the same, more or less, J271 and J317. i am going to list the outpouts of all 4 below.

2006 passat J271 powers
SB49, 50 amp, goes to J293 which is the fan control module
SB6, 20 amp, coils
SB7 15 amp, fuel pressure regulator valve
SB8 10 amp, cam solenoids and various other solenoids on the side of the engine, and goes to fan control module
SB11, 25 amp, ECU
J151 which is the coolant pump relay

2006 passat J670 powers
SB33, 15 amp, Primary O2 heaters
SB44, 10 amp, leak detection pump
SB45, 10 amp, post cat O2 heaters

2008 R32 J271 powers
SB6, 15 amp, fuel pump relay
SB7, 8, and 9 but they are empty, more to follow
SB10, 10 amp, MAF pin 2
SB11, 10 amp, Primary O2 heater
SB12, 10 amp, Post cat O2 heater

J317 powers
SB28, 15 amp, ecu
SB30, 10 amp, Cam solenoids and vacuum solenoids
SB43, 20 amp, coils
SB29, 5 amp, coolant pump relay
J496 to SB15, coolant pump

so, basically, it's all there in the mk5, just needs a bit of thought and pin rearrangement. of particular note though is that the ECU on the passat is powewred by a 25 amp circuit and the R32 is 15 amp, with the resulting smaller wire size. as with the state of SB7, 8, and 9, it would seem that a possible solution is to get terminals of the appropriate wire size and insert them in the connector into the panel. i haven't confirmed the possiblity of doing that just yet as i am concentrating on prepping the shell still but that will be plan A in the new year. i haven't compared the R32 with other mk5 arrangments as my head is still hurting lol, but it should be similar i would think. when i get to actually moving wires n stuff, i will post up what i actually do. one other difference of note is that the MAF is powered differently between the cars. on the passat, the MAF is stil powered by J271 but that goes to another relay, J329 and then powers MAF pin 5.

anyways, more to follow in the new year when all my parts get here, will keep adding to this as i can. hope this helps someone else too.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

G60ING said:


> *3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links
> 
> In the end I ended up using the stock 3.6 manifold*
> 
> ...


Wow this is a great 3.6 liter build swap thread here man. I have to ask though out of the six different 3.6 liter donor swaps starting from the list below.
What's the difference in performance and the steel that they're made from? Are all these 3.6 liter blocks made out of the same type of steel if not what makes them different? I was really aiming towards the Porsche Cayenne 2006 and up for my next swap.
Touareg 2007+
Passat 2006+
CC 2009-2017
Porsche Cayenne 2006+
Audi Q7 2007-2010
Atlas 2018+


G60ING said:


> *3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions and Links*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow this has to be one of the best 3.6 lit engine swap threads I've seen. Tha


G60ING said:


> *3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links
> 
> In the end I ended up using the stock 3.6 manifold*
> 
> ...


 Wow man this has to be one of the best 3.6 liter VR6 build threads I've ever seen. Great detailed write up for sure! Out of the six different 3.6 liter 24 valve VR6 engines ranging from the list below. If they are all the same horse power then what are the differences between them? Are some of the blocks made from a different type of steel? If so what's the best 3.6 liter 24 Valve VR6 to go with? I was aiming for the Cayenne one that seems to be my favorite out of them all.

*Potential USA 3.6 VR6 Donors*
Touareg 2007+
Passat 2006+
CC 2009-2017
Porsche Cayenne 2006+
Audi Q7 2007-2010
Atlas 2018


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I’m not sure what the reported hp/tq is on the cayenne. I also don’t believe any of reported VW hp/tq ratings, I say this because I once looked at all of the reported ratings from 2006-2013 or maybe 2014 and they were all for the most part the same. One person told me this was mainly due to the federalization process.

That said I would take any forged crank 3.6 VR6. I think the forged crank 3.6 engines probably all have the large export ports and probably the same or better hp ratings of the BWS R36 engine.

I’m personally running a 2017 Touareg 3.6 engine. I’m not a fan of the Porsche intake. I don’t like the look or the 1 piece design. 

I think the Passat/CC black intake is better than the Touareg intake because the Touareg intake has an ugly flap between the 3/4 runners on the front of with a vacuum valve. 

They are all basically the same engine. Tuning gets changed with a swap file. KP tuning sells aftermarket cams if you want more cam. Get a good fairly low mile engine and call it a day. If you don’t get low mileage then you will end up having to to timing and who knows what else.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Price adder of a low mile engine is less than chains.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Price adder of a low mile engine is less than chains.


And steer clear of those horrid 2006 3.6L oil pump bolt engines-please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

G60ING said:


> I’m not sure what the reported hp/tq is on the cayenne. I also don’t believe any of reported VW hp/tq ratings, I say this because I once looked at all of the reported ratings from 2006-2013 or maybe 2014 and they were all for the most part the same. One person told me this was mainly due to the federalization process.
> 
> That said I would take any forged crank 3.6 VR6. I think the forged crank 3.6 engines probably all have the large export ports and probably the same or better hp ratings of the BWS R36 engine.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's funny how many little bit of a difference there is with these intakes on these 3.6 engines. Besides KP tuning I've always been a fan of Tectonics there 268 cams works great in the 12 valve VR6. Would you recommend Tectonics cams for this 3.6 engine if so what degree of number would it be? 
I hope you enjoy your Touareg engine for the new year. Thanks again for your help on this I appreciate it.
Also do you know of any shops on Long Island that specialize in Volkswagen motor swaps?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Techtonics doesn’t make 3.6 cams or if they do it’s a new development.









Engine Parts


VR6 Engine Parts Camshafts by CATCAMS for 3.6L 24v VR6 Engines “Stg1” r36+ 7608201 “Stg2” hot street 7608202 “Stg3” almost race (req springs) 768203 Turbo grinds avail as well. $1200 USD delivered …




kptuned.com





I don’t know if any shops that are really interested in do this swap for anyone. EuroKraft is super backed up at the time and he isn’t on Long Island. He is in NJ. Login • Instagram


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

TT doesn't have any cams yet for these. I talked to Collin about it awhile ago and even asked for blanks to get some made. No luck though. Cat has a few that we import but not many takers. I am well over 300 whp on a bone stock motor and its hard to argue you need more than 280 whp in a simple na street car. 

I would recommend Matt as well for the swap, as few have all the skills and the right mindset for it.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

G60ING said:


> Techtonics doesn’t make 3.6 cams or if they do it’s a new development.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh well Tectonics has always been my favorite for after market high performance parts. I'll be probably have to go with KP tuning cams then along with the swap file. That is sounds like the best options at this point.

I never heard of Euro Kraft, it sounds like a good shop.Yeah it's hard to find a good shop that does custom swaps like that these days and if you do there always backed up a couple months or so.
Thanks again for everything.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The complexity of the swap is more than what most shops/people are capable of or more than they want to take on versus what people would be willing to pay. It requires a lot of attention to detail. Matt/eurokraft has been one of the underground masters for a long time just like KP tuning.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

G60ING said:


> The complexity of the swap is more than what most shops/people are capable of or more than they want to take on versus what people would be willing to pay. It requires a lot of attention to detail. Matt/eurokraft has been one of the underground masters for a long time just like KP tuning.


 Very true and good point it requires a lot of attention to detail especially the wiring loom. It's just too overwhelming to people because of the complexity of the modifications like engine mounts and that kind of thing. I would imagine it would need a custom flash for the ECU as well, then again that's what the custom swap file is for. KP tuning to the rescue lol!


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

need_a_VR6 said:


> TT doesn't have any cams yet for these. I talked to Collin about it awhile ago and even asked for blanks to get some made. No luck though. Cat has a few that we import but not many takers. I am well over 300 whp on a bone stock motor and its hard to argue you need more than 280 whp in a simple na street car.
> 
> I would recommend Matt as well for the swap, as few have all the skills and the right mindset for it.


 Thanks for the recommendations this guy Matt definitely sounds very experienced and the right guy to get the job done right the first time. But I'm from Long Island and he's in Jersey so unfortunately that's too far.
What if somehow or another someone started some type of group buy here on VW vortex and reached out to Tectonics tuning to see if they would make them for the 3.6 VR6.
I know it would be costly but you'll be surprised how many people like this swap. Hey you never know. Just throwing that idea out there. 
Yeah that's the great thing about the 3.6 VR6. 280 horsepower is the perfect power combo for these cars and yet people still like to add more horsepower to them. I wouldn't go any higher than 300 HP at that point you will probably experienced to much over steer and traction control problems unless you had LSD LOL!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Jersey is close and a quick down and a half day trailer trip. Totally worth it. 

I wouldn't even do one of these for a customer build unless I had their bank account pin.  so many variables and a lot to go wrong.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Jersey is close and a quick down and a half day trailer trip. Totally worth it.
> 
> I wouldn't even do one of these for a customer build unless I had their bank account pin.  so many variables and a lot to go wrong.


I rather stay local it works out better for me that way, but thanks anyway. I would never take my car to a shop for somebody that would ask for my pin personally that's a little sketchy. Are you a professional certified mechanic?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I guess it’s all perspective, I my mind NJ is local to Long Island. 

I have a friend in Delaware that’s getting ready to take his caddy down to Georgia to have the shop finish his swap and do some body work. If something is worth doing it’s worth doing right and getting the right people involved. 

You might want to consider something other than a 3.6 swap.


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Where in Georgia, and what's the name of the shop? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Sal at S&P which might be just over the boarder in TN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

Thank you! 3 hours from me. I will call and ask if they are interested in a Tiguan engine swap.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

G60ING said:


> I guess it’s all perspective, I my mind NJ is local to Long Island.
> 
> I have a friend in Delaware that’s getting ready to take his caddy down to Georgia to have the shop finish his swap and do some body work. If something is worth doing it’s worth doing right and getting the right people involved.
> 
> You might want to consider something other than a 3.6 swap.


 Yeah New Jersey is a good 3 hours away from me, typically whenever I go to a shop I like to keep it within 15 minutes to a half hour tops. 
On a special occasion if the shop specializes and does excellent work the furthest Ill go is an hour. One of the main reasons I prefer this is it's easier to stop by and see how the progress is going, 
so if they're out of state or something like that it would be hard to see how progress is going especially with work schedules and such. 
Yeah I realize there are people that will go across the country pretty much to get the job done right but I've realized if you look around enough you could usually find a good shop within your local community.
I hope he enjoys that motor swap in the caddy!
The 3.6 VR6 is my favorite engine that's the one I'm eventually going to go with 💪
Thanks for your help man!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

94 SLC Storm said:


> I rather stay local it works out better for me that way, but thanks anyway. I would never take my car to a shop for somebody that would ask for my pin personally that's a little sketchy. Are you a professional certified mechanic?


My personal credentials are more than adequate. My pin comment was tongue in cheek, but I would not be dicking around with most of the payment up front. That being said, I wouldn't trust one of these swaps to a "professional certified mechanic" as they would probably f it up worse than the diy.

I don't even have a ****ty customer within 30min and the good ones are further. Same goes for shops  there is no one in NYC that I could recommend.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

need_a_VR6 said:


> My personal credentials are more than adequate. My pin comment was tongue in cheek, but I would not be dicking around with most of the payment up front. That being said, I wouldn't trust one of these swaps to a "professional certified mechanic" as they would probably f it up worse than the diy.
> 
> I don't even have a ****ty customer within 30min and the good ones are further. Same goes for shops  there is no one in NYC that I could recommend.


Unfortunately since the pandemic hit it's affected so many businesses especially specialist mechanic shops and so many people either go out of business or move somewhere else which makes these kind of swaps almost impossible to do with out the right specialty shop.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

This isn’t a pandemic thing, even before the pandemic the list was ultra short of shops/mechanics/shadetree places capable or willing to do this swap.

Your idea of 15-30 is unreasonable for this swap.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Honestly the people that do this stuff are generally doing quite well right now. Booked far enough out they can tell people to pound sand unless they like them.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

G60ING said:


> This isn’t a pandemic thing, even before the pandemic the list was ultra short of shops/mechanics/shadetree places capable or willing to do this swap.
> Your idea of 15-30 is unreasonable for this swap.


 It all comes down to supply and demand I guess.
That's at a minimal, the furthest I'd prefer to go is an hour as mentioned above.


----------



## Uroslut2 (Mar 11, 2021)

whats the difficult part of a 3.6l swap? just do it yourself in your parents garage. =-)

Buy the wiring harness and tune for the ecu

Install the engine
install the harness
install all the little bits

BAM instant 300hp at your foot.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Now that the road map has been built, time is the biggest challenge. When I started this swap there were no steps and no slam dunk harnesses.


----------



## Uroslut2 (Mar 11, 2021)

Even now as I am in the middle.....it's a time sucker and all the little bits needed.....still will be over $5k(CAD) in when it is done but man will it be mediocre compared to a Turbo 12V....lol

To be different, is to be unique!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

December marked me having a 3.6 bolted in for 12 years


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Uroslut2 said:


> Even now as I am in the middle.....it's a time sucker and all the little bits needed.....still will be over $5k(CAD) in when it is done but man will it be mediocre compared to a Turbo 12V....lol
> 
> To be different, is to be unique!


You will find out it’s wide powerband that makes it.


----------



## Uroslut2 (Mar 11, 2021)

I


G60ING said:


> You will find out it’s wide powerband that makes it.


 am very much looking forward to having it in and running....then finished and driving. I will probably be "slow" compared to a turbo 12v but I really wanted to do something without boost and have some fun. 
This was my solution after cancelling a full 12v rebuild. haha


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Uroslut2 said:


> I
> 
> am very much looking forward to having it in and running....then finished and driving. I will probably be "slow" compared to a turbo 12v but I really wanted to do something without boost and have some fun.
> This was my solution after cancelling a full 12v rebuild. haha



When I lined up with this well put together VR6 turbo back when I had revhang issues I took him off the line and when I went to shift he would lurch ahead as I tried to find 2nd gear. Then I pulled ahead again and then had to shift and he lurched forward again as I found 3rd. Then I pulled back and being in 4th we were already in Mexico. I think with no rev-hang I would have had no issues. He and I look forward to playing again.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B3H0IicHsGS/


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

Is it time for better weather yet? I really want to drive my damn Corrado. I'd also like to sneak another small muffler in my setup. As much as I love the sound, I'm also old and grumpy. 

It doesn't need much a reduction, but the step from 2.5" to 3" components take away a fair amount of sound absorption material in the already small resonator/muffler


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

choobs said:


> Is it time for better weather yet? I really want to drive my damn Corrado. I'd also like to sneak another small muffler in my setup. As much as I love the sound, I'm also old and grumpy.
> 
> It doesn't need much a reduction, but the step from 2.5" to 3" components take away a fair amount of sound absorption material in the already small resonator/muffler


Agreed, this why I have a resonated cat midpipe and a loud version. I’ve thought about one short resonator between the two 45* bends on the over the axle pipe but that seamed like and work and the selection for that length was not good.

Imagine 10+ hours for car events in that. Just even when worn out it sounds soo good.


----------



## Uroslut2 (Mar 11, 2021)

so Question for this swap, did you or do you need to run a new fuel line from tank to fuel rail? Just ordered a new fuel pump so thought I'd ask here.
So much left to do, still need to tear apart the cam phasers to clean them and pray they will work alright when installed. all teh wiring, all the install, all the cutting and fabing......YEAH ME

Am I nuts? hell yeah this is the first swap I've every even tried to complete......


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

If you are using the 3.6 fuel pump, you'll need the bundy fittings and plastic line to the engine bay


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

choobs said:


> If you are using the 3.6 fuel pump, you'll need the bundy fittings and plastic line to the engine bay


Yes if you are using a mk4 or 3:6 fuel pump you’ll need the bund ends. The cool part is this fuel line is so easy once you know the tricks. I believe I posted them above. If not ping me and I’ll assemble a few pics


----------



## Uroslut2 (Mar 11, 2021)

I ordered a audi rs4 fuel pump to use as it was recommended by the harness builder. 

I still have the entire passat donor car, may just remove it as well in case.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

All depends what fuel pump housing you plan on dropping that RS4 fuel pump into. I used a mk4 housing and switched to the newer fuel line types.

Dave does a good job on his harnesses at TDC


----------



## Uroslut2 (Mar 11, 2021)

I have no idea about most of this, will the RS4 pump work in the MK3 housing? I haven't received the new pump yet so was waiting to see what and how it fits before.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I have pics somewhere in this build thread of the RS4 pump. I didn’t have a good complete mk3/rado fuel pump so I went with a mk4 because they are common and fairly cheap.


----------



## Uroslut2 (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks for the help, Still slowly moving forward on this build. Lots still to do, like overwhelming amounts of stuff to do to the car, engine and swap.

I still have the complete Passat donor car so I may just pull all the fueling parts from it.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

For those building swaps, I put this binder together and use it for my car’s wiring schematics and supporting info. It might be useful for some of you to consider something similar.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Also for the tank vent line I’d like to add that after this past weekend I no vent my tank’s vent line to atmosphere. I had a no start issue due to a crank position sensor when filling up with fuel. All the cranking causes fuel to get pulled into the intake manifold where it dripped out the air filter. 

I’d recommend all people consider their tank vent line routing. Mine had been good for 4 years but I can the alignment of issues that could have gone very badly. Fortunately I was close to home and had it towed.


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

Was your vent route directly from the tank to the intake? 

I think that I at least had mine running through the Corrado charcoal canister before going to the intake. Now however I have the whole EVAP setup in place so that should hopefully prevent the issue you are having.

Also, good idea about the binder. I at least have all my images backed up in a few places, like my fuse/relay subpanel schematics, but hard copies are always a good idea for quick reference


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Yeah I went straight in. Dave at TDC has his venting to atmosphere and his harnesses all delete the evap wiring.


----------



## Uroslut2 (Mar 11, 2021)

You guys could make copies of that binder and sell for big money! 

Still working on my swap, slow progress to say the least with a wee one(18 months) running around taking all my time.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Uroslut2 said:


> You guys could make copies of that binder and sell for big money!
> 
> Still working on my swap, slow progress to say the least with a wee one(18 months) running around taking all my time.


The binder is free or at least all the documents are, just print out the schematics of the donor, the chassis it’s going into, the pinouts and the 3.6 self study book from the first post. You can also print of torque specs if you want. 



G60ING said:


> *3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions and Links*
> 
> *Technical Guides and Manuals*
> Self Study Program for VR6 FSI Engines
> ...


----------



## emanuellaza (May 28, 2021)

Hi,

can I use a r32 engine with a non VR6 hood? it is enough clearance between hood and engine?


thank you


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

emanuellaza said:


> Hi,
> 
> can I use a r32 engine with a non VR6 hood? it is enough clearance between hood and engine?
> 
> ...


I have no idea this swap thread is all about the 3.6. My guess is no unless you run custom mounts that lower the engine.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You need to clearance a vr6 hood near the tb with the r32 stock intake. G60 would be worse.


----------



## emanuellaza (May 28, 2021)

Thanks for your answers.

I bought already a vr hood.

Next weekend I will start with the swap.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

emanuellaza said:


> Thanks for your answers.
> 
> I bought already a vr hood.
> 
> Next weekend I will start with the swap.


Put a thread together. It will be good for documenting what you are doing. This will help you later when you wonder what you did and it will help others that want to do the swap. 

I refer back to this thread for my own head scratching moments every so often.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Had an issue that developed on Sunday and hopefully I have resolved it. CEL for P2138 implausible correlation - intermittent 

This with the United 3.6 swap tune from Dave at TDC. 

I did a little googling and Ross-Tech said it’s rarely a case of a bad pedal and to inspect wiring and O2 wiring as sometimes the O2s will short and cause an ecu issue. I inspected wiring(the best I could since it’s all wrapped and m/or hidden behind the fusebox), changed ECUs and the issue persisted. Grabbed a $20 junkyard MK4 2L manual gas pedal and so far this has solve the issue. 

I plan to buy a new Hella pedal when they come off backorder since they are only $70 vs oem is $200+


----------



## SWIFT-GTI (Sep 26, 2014)

G60ING said:


> Here is a link I have been using to look up part numbers: www.7zap.com
> 
> I haven't torn apart my core long block yet but I can't find the part number for the valve guides. Has anybody ever replaced these yet? Thanks


Any info about differences in compression, bore, stroke etc between BLV and CGRA engines?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

There are a number of minor differences. The most critical one is the forged crank and larger exhaust ports on the CGRA


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Also I should share how I broke a fabless axle this weekend. They blocked me after I posted about it on Instagram. 

I called them after they blocked me and I told them I didn’t want anything other than to tell them that to block someone and not to reach out to them and have some empathy was pretty jacked up.

The axles had only been in my corrado for less than a month.


----------



## Uroslut2 (Mar 11, 2021)

that is a really clean break! After lots of reading of reviews I don't think there products are worth their asking prices honestly, maybe I'm wrong but just seems like lots of problems with their end products.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Uroslut2 said:


> that is a really clean break! After lots of reading of reviews I don't think there products are worth their asking prices honestly, maybe I'm wrong but just seems like lots of problems with their end products.


While the concept of their parts is good I think the material choices are the problem. I’ve sent my axle out for a metallurgy test. 

That said customer service is just of big of an issue as their material choices. They chose to block me on a platform where I attempted to contact them earlier rather than respond to me on that platform. 

My whole thing on this and every other swap I’ve done is to share information to help grow the community support and get more companies to support the swap fun. So it pains me to sound like this.

Notice I broke another company’s axle before Wookies and I haven’t flown off the handle about that small company because he responded to me with what I’ll call great customer service.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

This is how a professional responds:


----------



## palb5s4 (Feb 3, 2013)

G60ING said:


> This is how a professional responds:





G60ING said:


> This is how a professional responds:


Help me out here, when you ran into a problem you got an auto reply from Fabless ig and instead of contacting them via email, phone and chat you slam them and say the service is no good? looks like you made the post before even asking them for help and your upset for them asking you to contact them with methods above. sounds like 16 and entitled.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

palb5s4 said:


> Help me out here, when you ran into a problem you got an auto reply from Fabless ig and instead of contacting them via email, phone and chat you slam them and say the service is no good? looks like you made the post before even asking them for help and your upset for them asking you to contact them with methods above. sounds like 16 and entitled.


Hi bud, 

1)I contacted them Sunday on Instagram telling them I broke one of their axles. I got their auto reply. Sure no biggie that makes sense.











2) then they view the actual message 










3) then since they didn’t provide a real reply when they had actually seen I had a problem I posted a factual account and picture of my car broken.










4) rather than contact me on that platform they chose to block me.










4.5 or 5.5) I posted how they blocked me


5) I later called them while driving my uhaul home and told them I wasn’t after parts or a refund. I was letting them know that simply contacting me would have been decent of them rather than blocking me. 

6) this is how a professional responds to a broken axle. Notice I’ve not posted this before:


----------



## troystg (May 15, 2012)

palb5s4 said:


> Help me out here, when you ran into a problem you got an auto reply from Fabless ig and instead of contacting them via email, phone and chat you slam them and say the service is no good? looks like you made the post before even asking them for help and your upset for them asking you to contact them with methods above. sounds like 16 and entitled.


One post in your history... Sounds like you are a fake account setup just for this.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

troystg said:


> One post in your history... Sounds like you are a fake account setup just for this.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Sounds like something fabless or one of their boot lickers would do. 

I’m posting with the same account that fabless has referred people to for 3.6 swap questions.


----------



## Uroslut2 (Mar 11, 2021)

I've heard so many bad stories about their products breaking and such. Are they even still in business lol?

Also.....

Will regualr old MK3 VR6 axles hold up on this swap for just regular fun(ie no launches etc)


----------



## choobs (Jul 4, 2016)

Damn, sorry to see such poor customer service here. Good CS goes a long way towards retaining customers and finding new ones



Uroslut2 said:


> Will regualr old MK3 VR6 axles hold up on this swap for just regular fun(ie no launches etc)


I've been using stock Corrado VR6 axles without issue. I don't launch the car hard, its treated like a daily driver with some rolling pulls here and there


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Uroslut2 said:


> Also.....
> 
> Will regualr old MK3 VR6 axles hold up on this swap for just regular fun(ie no launches etc)


Stock axles hold up fine on the street, I ran 3 years with stock axles before centering. I only broke a stock axle at the drag strip when I didn’t preload (slightly letting the clutch out before launching).


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Here is what I got back for metallurgy:


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

G60ING said:


> Had an issue that developed on Sunday and hopefully I have resolved it. CEL for P2138 implausible correlation - intermittent
> 
> This with the United 3.6 swap tune from Dave at TDC.
> 
> ...


This is the issue I consistently had until I switched the the halleffect pedal from a MK7.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Over 5 years this was the first I’d run into it. My ecu’s have been tuned for the mk4 pedal


----------



## Mk3meeko (9 mo ago)

Wow! What a great thread! Hats off to you for documenting everything and being very detailed. I am too swapping a 3.6 in a mk3 jetta chasis, im running a O2m 6speed FWD transmission and was wondering what axles I could use?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Hi, I’ve not followed the 02M swap details before but most either build custom axles or get a set from DSS or something like that. I know this has been answered many times over the years and bet with a little googling you’ll solve that question.


----------



## Dungani (Mar 8, 2020)

G60ING said:


> *3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions &amp; Links*
> 
> Easier said than done to install the B6 fuel pump into the corrado tank. The pump fits but the top flange's outer edge needs to be ground to fit the locking collar. Then the inside diameter of the locking collar has to be opened up. The locking ring in the bottom of the tank has to be removed, mine was already removed for my tdi swap.
> 
> ...


did you succeed with the fuel gauge?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Dungani said:


> did you succeed with the fuel gauge?


Hi, with the B6 fuel pump and sending unit the gauge will read empty when the tank is full. And then rise slowly to about 1/4 -1/3 tank when empty. I drove like this for 4 years and just got in the habit of filling up every 200 miles knowing there was about 5 gallons left. Occasionally I pushed it to 250-300 miles if I was confident I had been driving it easy in 5th gear. Never ran out.

Now I’m running an RS4 fuel pump and sending unit. When the tank is full the gauge will read 9-10 gallons and then goes down from there. Here is picture from earlier today:










There are fuel level signal converters for $80-$200 with speedway motors having a nice one for $125 that I’ve thought about installing to make the fuel gauge work as it does 100% oem. That said it’s not bad for indoor car shows to have a gauge that reads low 

Now just take a look at that beautiful late VR6 cluster with a 15gallon tank  those low temps, and low RPMs in 5th gear


----------



## mk320valve (Jun 21, 2005)

G60ING said:


> *3.6 24V VR6 Swap Questions and Links*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





G60ING said:


> The crank pulley was right on the frame rail but it's the Touareg crank pulley. I have one that's thinner on the way from fluidamper.


Thanks for this build thread. This was extremely helpful. Do you have a wiring diagram on how you get to the tach to work? I bought a msd 8920. I each of the alternator wires. None would work for tach signal adapter


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

mk320valve said:


> Thanks for this build thread. This was extremely helpful. Do you have a wiring diagram on how you get to the tach to work? I bought a msd 8920. I each of the alternator wires. None would work for tach signal adapter


The green/ black wire going into the cluster on the Passat harness.


----------

